# ANOTHER MIRACLE cycle buddies no. 5



## suzy

PREGNANT

Bev FET EDD -

Dee - natural conception - EDD - 2/4/6

Karen - IVF - EDD -

Clare_S - natural conception - EDD - 13/7/06

Cookies - natural conception

CYCLING

Spangle - ICSI 

Succotash - FET 

Emerald - ICSI 

Scruffyted 

Dopey Dinah - FET 

2WW

BettyM - test day 21/2/06

Sher

TracyW

INBETWEENIES

CJ
Tracey72
Cuthbert
Hun
MrsG
Elly
Emma73
Helenab
Elly
Suzy
Sunfish
Ali
Rowingbeau
Dixie
Moon
Shazzy
Helena
Emma70
Lindsay1

Hi everyone, time for another thread - last one was looking a bit choked. Its hard to keep up with everyone, so my apologies in advance if I've made mistakes or missed anyone off. Spangle - I wasn't sure about you - I think your in the middle of ICSI - let me know if I'm wrong.


----------



## suzy

HI

Just wanted to wish Betty all the luck in the world for your test today. How you have held off, I don't know!

   and anything else I can think of !

Suzy


----------



## Tracy W

Just a quicky to wish Betty good luck.   

Tracy xx


----------



## CJ

Hi all, I've been so rubbish at keeping up lately but I have been packing boxes etc, hopefully still moving on the 3rd but have had a few last min probs 

Hi Betty just wanted to say   for your test  we need some BFP's on here 

Hi Tracy W , you haven't long to go your self now, got my   for you, lots of luck 

Hi Suzy hope your well, do you start your FET soon? I haven't been keeping up on here 
Could you add me to the in betweenies please, hopefully have TX at some point but now just yet. 

Were looking into egg sharing now, anyone else had experience of this? Any tips or probs that might come up??

Hi to everyone, hope your all well

Love CJ xx


----------



## helenab

Hi everyone, sorry I havent been around for about 3 weeks but we were moving and then I couldn't get broadband for a couple of weeks - nightmare!  Anyway, lots to catch up on my looks of things.

Betty - fingers crossed for today.  

CJ, sorry about your BFN, a bit late in the day I know but i'm playing catch up.  Good luck with the move - can totatlly sympathise!  

Hi to everyone, will do proper post later but need to go back and catch up first!

love Helena
XX


----------



## Betty M

Ladies

DH has just called - I'cant believe it it is a  . My level is 278!!  

I have been in tears all morning as I was convinced it was a no as I had a tiny bit of spotting on my return from the hospital. DH was all upset as he had to leave for work at 12.30 before the call came in. 

I dont want to relax as I've been here before with my FET which ended way way too soon but I wanted to say thank you all for helping me get through this cycle.   I really truly couldn't have done it without you.  I want all your dreams to come true as well.  

Lots of love
Betty x


----------



## lisac

Hi Guys

I was wondering if I can join you all.  I know Ive got a bit of a cheek as I feel as if I hardly ever post very often. 

We are going to be starting treatment again in another couple of months.  We were successful on our 2nd d-ivf attempt.  We will have to start a fresh this time round as there werent any suitable embies to freeze. (Well so the clinic said!).  Im aprehensive and excited about starting again as its taken a long time to come to a decision on it.  DS Anthony was 2 in December and would love a brother or sister for him.  

Anway hope I can join in and Im sorry I dont post on the boards very much, I do try and read how everybody is getting on. 

Lots of Love 

Lisa 
xxx


----------



## Succotash

Betty,

Wow, many, many congratulations!     That's great news.  I understand you being a bit reserved but that is an enormous hurdle over and what a nice, healthy level.  Lots of sticky vibes and here's hoping the baby dust rubs off on the rest of us!

Love, Succotash


----------



## helenab

Betty, that is FANTASTIC!

congratulations

love Helena
XX


----------



## CJ

Wow thats lovely news Betty,  huge  I hope you have started a trend for this board ..your levels sound great, hope you have a healthy and happy pg!! 

Hi Helena, thanks for thinking of me, already thinking of how we can have another go, hoefully egg sharing as money is very tight.
I'm not looking forward to moving day, I've been packing for a week or 2 now, just to get ahead of myself but looking at the house at the moment you would never know I had packed 8 huge boxes full  It hasn't even broken the ice.

Hi Lisa   well come  great news you are staring TX in a few months, good luck 

Love CJ xx


----------



## Cuthbert

That's great news, Betty - a huge congratulations on your  

Jules


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

WOW Betty thats wonderful news      sounds a good level to me, you must be on   many many congratulations-hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy, please keep us posted.
Ok I have to ask what did you do on the 2ww that you think helped you get that wonderful   ie...rest, did you take the aspirin in the end etc?

Suzy- thanks for doing a new thread, you forgot me   I start d/r next week. Hope you are ok, when do you start FET?

Spangle-Had a lovely half term last week thankyou, we were out and about, went to the Zoo one day and a farm another-it was lovely but went with friends who all  have a baby as well, so felt a bit out of place but hopefully soon it will be me pushing a pram as well.   Was nice spending time staying at my friends, we used to share a flat years ago-oh they were the days!!! she moved a couple of hours away so if i go and see her it's easier to stay over night and ds loves playing with her two.  How is work now your back? 

CJ-how you doing hun? How is DH and Finlay? Only a week until you move! I have a feeling it's going to be a lucky house for you. 

Succotash-how is your cough? 

Tracyw-When's test date?   

Lisa-welcome to this thread.

love Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## suzy

I'm such a dill - I had you all written on my list, just didn't copy it properly - sorry scruffyted, CJ and Tracey72.

Betty - that's brilliant news. Congratulations. Trend definately started for this board now.

LOve 

Suzy


----------



## Betty M

Hello ladies

Thanks so much for all your congratulations! A really nice thing to come home to after tea with two of my NCT friends.  

Scruffyted - things I did differently were I lay on the sofa for the afternoon of ET day and the next day then had a really lazy weekend, I did take the aspirin except for 2 -3 days around days 5 - 8 as that was when I was panicking about it and I drank loads more water and ate lots more protein and brazil nuts than in November's cycle. I also did about 10 mins at the start and end of every day trying to do positive visualisation of the embies burrowing in as if into a duvet. Oh and always wearing a vest and big knickers for keeping the tummy warm.  

CJ  - where are you moving too? We haven't moved for 12 years but DH insists this is the year - I can't even begin to think how many boxes we will need for all our junk.

Lisa -  

Tracy W - hope you are keeping as calm as possible  - sending loads of    

Jules, Succotash, Tracey, Helena, Suzy - hello and thank you for your kind thoughts.

Thanks to everyone for all the positive vibes you sent.

Hey to everyone else too.  Hope I start a good news trend for the rest of the year. 
Love
Betty x


----------



## Clare_S

Just a quick pop in

Betty - fab news !!  Here's to a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

All is well here and I am gradually getting bigger

Clare


----------



## Betty M

Thanks Clare!

Sharon - sending positive vibes for you too -    

Spangle - thank you too for all the good vivbes you sent.

Love Betty x


----------



## spangle

Oh wow.

Betty- What fab news, must admit have been watching this thread like a hawk wondering if you had a fab morning.    here's to a healthy and happy pregnancy !! Pass me some  positive vibes as it would be great to join the edd clan ! Am so pleased for you.

love

Spangle


----------



## omnad

Betty- wow, great news and great levels too    
Hope you have started here a trend of BFP.
Thank you for the good wishes..
Nothing much to report, I do feel more nausea and very tired, but that could be the horrible cyclogest. I totally agree about the positive thoughts and energy. I try to imagine my lovely embie growing and developing inside. I do feel more positive this FET then last one.
I am day 7 and testing monday 27/2.
btw I am taking aspirin too and have taken it in my last 2 successful cycles.
Suzy- great to hear from you, when do you start?  
Scruffyted- I am sure you will be pushing buggy soon  
succotash- how are you?
hi to everyone else, sorry no more personals as I feel quite sick,

love
Sharon


----------



## suzy

HI everyone,

Betty - I'm off to buy a vest and big knickers . DOn't know about anyone else, but my knicker draw is very uninspiring. No lace, just off white old favourites  . None are those waist high ones though that I think you are talking about. Still.... weather here is definately too warm to be thinking about vests!

Sher - when do you test? I've got a good feeling about you and those embies of yours. What do you think of pineapple juice and brazil nuts? I went through a thread about it on this board and it seemed remarkable just how many women who were eating brazil nuts and drinking the juice were getting pregnant. I know its not very scientific though. Maybe there's a placebo effect. 

Scruffyted - how do you cope going out with friends who all have a baby? Its beyond me and I have to admit I don't think I'm coping all that well with my pregnant friends. 

CJ - when are you moving? Its a real pain isn't it, packing up all your worldly belongings.

Spangle - hi how are you?

Lisa - welcome to the thread.

Hi to everyone else.
I am starting my FET next cycle. AF is due the beginning of March. Good news in that dh and I have found and bought our dream house, very exciting and we move in on the 10th April,

Bye for now,

Suzy


----------



## emma73

Congratulations Betty!!!!!!!!!!

Welcome Lisa! 

xx


----------



## Tracy W

Betty - Congratulations.  .  I am very pleased for you.  .  

Love

Tracy


----------



## Tracy W

I am testing on Friday, although I have been a bit naughty and tested on Monday (BFN) but I think it may have been a bit early and dh has told me off  .

Had a bad couple of days where I have woken up with a stinker of a headache, feeling sick and tired and having major hot flushes.  Don't know if I'm coming down with something or it's a good sign  .  Just feel like spending next 2 days in bed in the hope it will go quicker.  

Sorry about the downbeat post.  Feeling a bit depressed today.

T


----------



## Dopey-Dinah

Congratulations Betty    Enjoy every minute of your pregnancy.  Vest and big pants for me next week.

I finally phoned the Embryologist to ask about thawing our frosties.  I fully expected that I would have to plead our case but she was lovely and said they would thaw them however we wanted them to.  We've agreed that we'll thaw 3 to start with and if only 1 survives then we'll do the other 3 that same day.  If we get 2 out of the first batch, we'll keep the other 3 for another attempt but hopefully they'll not be needed.  Hubby is putting his foot down at the moment and says if this cycle is successful, no more babies    We'll see.  Anyway, the Embryologist said we had good quality embies in the freezer - 5 x 4 cell and 1 x 2 cell (all frozen at Day 2).  She said 4 were grade 1 and 2 were grade 2.  Does anyone know what this means?  

Going for scan on Monday to see how thick my lining is and will find out what day for transfer.... probably Thursday or Friday.  Can't believe how quickly things have gone this time.    If only the 2WW would pass at the same speed..... well a girl can dream can't she?

Tracey W - Good luck for Friday.  Fingers crossed for you.

Hope everyone else is OK  

Debbie  
XXXXX


----------



## scruffyted

Hi girls

Just a quick one as got a pile of ironing to do   

Tracy w- Best of luck for testing tomorrow, I have everything crossed for you.  

Sher- How you doing in the 2ww? I know it won't be for you but it seems to be flying past! Hope the sickness is a good sign  

Be back later for more personals...

Love scruffyted xx


----------



## Hun

Hi All

Back from Prague   A beautiful city, and lovely to take my boys along. DH coped admirably with the flight home on his own all bar an exploding blueberry muffin on the plane. Its another thing, along with codgers and toddlers that has boosted his confidence which grows being a stay at home dad day by day. Makes me wonder what I worried about in going back to work now!

Well - what a lot of posts!

AND    BETTY   Congratulation on being the H4AMs first BFP of the year!!!!!

Good luck to Tracey W and Sher on the 2ww! lets hope we are on a roll now!

Debbie- Good luck for tf if it hasn't happened already!

Suzy- congrats on the house!! I sometimes think that although its hard to see, someone plans the right 'order' for things, and I am hoping you and your family have space to grow in your new home xxxx

CJ and Helena - hope the moving is going/gone ok. Its such hard work.

Good luck to spangle, succotash and emerald in your cycles. Imogen where are u and hows it going??

Hello to everyone else, and especially big hugs to my BH buddy scruffyted. Keeping everything crossed for you sweetie!!

Sorry to everyone I've missed - theres been too much to catch up on!!

Hun xx


----------



## CJ

Hi all,

Suzy  great news about finding your dream house, hope your move goes smoothly, great you have a moving date already 

Hi Betty, I think my DH would love to marry you  he hates moving, and I mean hates, but it doesn't bother me as long as it's not every yr  Hubby has only agreed to this one because we are bursting out of this house and with our 2 little monkeys getting double birthday and Xmas pressie with in month of each other we no longer have a living room just a big play room  We aren't moving far, we live near Bath and it's a lovely area so just going ten mins down the road.
Hope your resting up? I think you will need to move soon..could be twins in there 

Hi Sharon, I've got my fingers crossed for you, I have great hopes for twins for you with those 2 lovely embies, great number of cell they had 

Hi Scruffted, We are all fine now, DH was ill for over a week so I was a bag of nerves with his hypo's, but they seem to be calming down now so I'm relaxing a bit.
On the move front..everything has been held up by our buyers they are fiddling with their mortgage because they want to borrow less  what a time to chose to do that 
Hubby is away the weekend after on a Jolly boys outing so we aren't moving until the 17th now, but I don't mind too much as it means I can relax with the packing, although I have packed a lot of stuff now and I can't find the cheese grater  I was on a roll the other day and hubby said if he didn't keep on the move I'd pack him too  wish I had as he's in a right mood tonight over work 
I can't believe your starting next week  I wish you so much luck I can't tell you how much I want this to work for you sweetie 

Hi Elly, great news you can start trying soon, it's hard all this waiting when you want to start so I hope it's not too long.

Hi Hun  sounds like you all had a fab time in Prague, your DH sounds like a star, my Hubby has probs just sorting out brekkie for our two..at the weekend he gave them weetabix (good) followed by a pack of mini Cheddars each (not so good ) I got a lye-in so didn't want to burn my bridges by having go, so told him maybe yogurt of fruit might be the way to go another time.

Hi Debbie, hope scan goes well and lining is just right, wow ET next week, time does goes quickly once things get going. Hope they only need to defrost the first 3, Good luck 

Hi Tracy  have you tested today? Wishing you a BFP Hun 

Hi Spangle, hope you are well?

Hi to everyone I've missed.

I'm not sure if have mentioned already but we thinking of egg sharing, we can't afford another goes at ICSI and after a lot of thought about it we have decided that this might be the way forward. I have got my info and we just have to make an appointment when we want a consultation but we are waiting until we get into the new house and are settled, hopefully won't be too long.
Has anyone else had experience of egg sharing?

Love CJ xx


----------



## omnad

Tracey- Good luck for today, really hoping for you!!!!
are you having hcg or a wee stick?
Suzy- bless you, you made me feel so good    
I do think it is a placebo effect, we don't know how many have taken it and got bfn. congratulation on your dream house, I am so happy for you.
Hun- glad you had a great time in Prague and that dh has coped so well  
Debbie- good luck for your scan and the thawing  
Hello to everyone else, it seems quiet here at the moment.
I am testing monday, but will be day 11 tomorrow, so I thought I may test tomorrow. What do you think?
I do feel different then previous pregnancies. BUT this is a FET and I never had a bfp in a fet. my last 2 were a fresh cycle, so I think you feel more bloated and more pain in ovaries etc. 
I do feel different then the last fet, but not a lot of symptoms. most of them you can relate to the cyclogest  

Well just few more days, till I know.

Tracey- fingers crossed for you  

Sharonxx


----------



## Elly

Hello to everyone

Betty congratulations - what wonderful news

I went to the doctor earlier in the week who says I can come off the drugs I have been having to take since the boys were born (depression type stuff) in a few months so can 'officially' ttc again.  Good on one level but frustrating on another. We want another so much and will have to go through the whole slow referral process again.  Once again I know we are lucky to have too already but it feels like there's room for one more. I know you ladies all understand.

Elly x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Tracy w-How are you? Have been thinking of you all day...  

Suzy-I am so pleased you have found your dream home, I knew you would find a better one when you missed out before.  I really hope you move in with a wonderful "bump"   

Hun-  So pleased you all had a good time in Prague, sounds like it really did you good. 

Debbie-pleased you rang your embryologist and that's really good that they will defrost 3 first, lets hope you get at least one really good one from that and don't need the others. 

Sharon-step away from those pee sticks!!!   wait until Monday if you can. Are you having a blood test or pee stick? Keeping everything crossed for you.   

Elly-That's good news you are coming of the pills soon and you can start ttc again. 

Tracey72-Hope you are having a nice time at your mum's.

CJ-Thinking of you hun, hope your DH and Finlay are better, how's the packing going? Only a week to go!!!

Helena-Have you moved yet? Sorry forgotten what date you said you were moving.

Jules-How's your first week been back after half term?

Spangle-As I can't scroll down i can't remember when you go back for your protocol and drugs, i think it's next week?

Succotash-Hope you are ok and you are feeling better, spring is just round the corner so hopefully all these nasty germs that are around will vanish. Really hope you can start d/r next week.

Lisa-Hi to you

hello to anyone I've forgotten, hope i haven't.

Can't believe i start d/r next Tuesday, feeling very nervous! I am going out on a girls night tomorrow and I hope it is the last time i drink for 9 months!!  

Have a good weekend everyone

Love scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Tracy W

Oh Bum!!  BFN for us!

Feeling ok!  Have 4 frosties left so will look towards those.  
Got appointment with consultant on 31st March to check I am OK as this is 4 tx in a row which hasn't worked.  

Hope rest of you are ok.  Sorry to break the BFP chain.

Tracy xxx


----------



## Hun

Tracy
Really sorry to hear your news hun. It is such a disappointment. 
Hoping that your babies are in the freezer waiting for you
Keep posting
Hun  x


----------



## Cuthbert

Tracy, I'm so sorry to hear your news. As Hun says, here's hoping that those little frosties are going to make a baby or two for you.

Jules


----------



## Cuthbert

Hi Girls,

CJ, what a bummer that your move has been postponed. I hope that you've now got a definite final date because it's a real pain isn't it? Have you got someone to look after the boys on moving day? Daniel and Charlotte stayed overnight with our childminder when we moved and it made things so much easier - we spent all our time getting their rooms ready so that they could move into their room properly when they arrived. Have you found somewhere to do eggshare? Unfortunately I'm too old for it because otherwise it would definitely be the best option for us. Good luck with it all.

Scruffyted, have a good evening out! And good luck for the downregging - I'm keeping everything crossed that this is THE cycle for you. Have I only been back at school for a week, it seems like forever! And I've got Parents' Evenings next week so it will be a very long week.

Elly, I know all about the slow process of treatment. We've been trying for baby number 3 for three and a half years, went to the consultant two and a half years ago and will hopefully be starting treatment again in the summer. I never thought that it would take the same time period to start our second lot of treatment as it did for our first. Good luck with coming off the anti-depressants.

Sharon, I hope that you've resisted the urge to test. Hopefully all the signs are good and you'll be reporting a BFP on Monday.

Hun, Prague sounds fab. My Dad loves to visit European cities and Prague is one of his favourites. I hope that you're not working too hard.

Suzy, the house sounds great, you lucky thing. I see lots of dream houses around here every day but never in a million years are we going to be able to afford them! How's things with your friends - have they shown any more understanding?

Debbie, how has it gone with your embies? Hopefully everything's gone according to plan.

Hi to everyone else.

We've had interesting news from our local hospital - DH's sperm tests have shown that he has a very rare problem with his sperm. So we'll definitely have to have ICSI again next time around. It's quite a relief to finally have a diagnosis of a problem after 9 years of tests! 

And we've booked a holiday to Eurodisney in the Easter holidays. We realised that some of our Tesco Clubcard vouchers were about to go out of date and when we checked, we had almost enough for a holiday. So we're not going to blow very much of our IVF savings but will still be able to have a nice family holiday as a late birthday present for my two special children, I can't wait!

Take care.

Jules


----------



## Betty M

Morning ladies

Tracy W - I'm so sorry. It must be such a disappointment for you.  I hope the consultant review appointment has some answers.

Tracey - hi - how are you?

Jules - i am amazed at your patience - 3 1/2 years seems a long time but at least they have found something after all that time.  I'm sure you will have a lot of fun with the large mouse! My DD is still a bit small I think to enjoy it.

CJ - hope your buyers get their act together soon.  My DH is busy right now doing little jobs around the house in anticipation of putting this house on the market when the weather improves.  I am not letting him do anything till after the 6w scan. I am too old to have ever been able to egg share so can't help there! I have been lucky to get my first cycle on the NHS,then my GP funded the drugs for the next two and the H/smith let us pay for our 3rd cycle early to avoid their Dec price rise so we have been very lucky.

Scruffyted - Good luck for Tuesday!

Elly - glad you got the go ahead to start in a few months. 

Sharon - loads of     for tomorrow!

Hun - glad you had a lovely time.  Good to see a SAHDad  - there aren't that many about  - I only know one here in my bit of London.

Debbie - the grades usually go 1 - 4 with best being 1.  Some clinics confuse by going the other way but not many.  Sounds like your are the former with 1 being best.  Mine goes Excellent, good, average and poor.  Its a combination of no of cells per day after EC and amount of fragmentation etc with less fragmentation being better. 

Suzy- congrats on your dream house! Whats it like?

Spangle, Clare, Emma, Lisa and everyone else - hello!

Bit panicky here on the wait until the 6w scan - still knicker checking, boob prodding and generally worrying.  After today the scan is in 9 days time - hope I get there. DH has good feeling - he had better be right!!

Have good rest of weekends girls.
Love Bettyx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi 

Just a quick one as feeling the effects of my girls night!!     What a fab night, just what I needed.

Tracyw-I am so very sorry it was a bfn sweetheart  , you sound much stronger than I ever am after a neg   I really hope the meeting with your consultant goes well and you can start FET as soon as you are ready. Really hope one of those little frosties   go on to give you your much wanted sibling.  

Sharon-thinking of you for tomorrow, really really hope it is a BFP for you.    

Back tomorrow for more personals  

Love Scruffyted xx


----------



## omnad

Thank you for the good wishes, but BFN this morning and I have no symptoms at all. I had a blood test this morning just to confirm as I've been here before with a biochemical pregnancy. But will know the results only tomorrow, bl***y NHS.
feeling ok about it, very disappointing of course as these were very good embies.

Not sure where we go from here. I am not sure if I can do another and definitely not before the move in the summer. I will be 39 then, so not sure if I'm too old  
DH said yesterday he would like another. We had a lovely time yesterday with the boys, we went to a Bird sanctuary and had a really good time. I was looking at my little family and thinking why can't I be content with my 2 boys.
I think the termination last year just left a huge hole in me that need to be filled.
I can't stop thinking I should have a 6 months old baby now  

Sorry to ramble, I think we need some time off from all this ff business. we've been doing it for so many years.
I may be back, I need to see what are the option in Swindon after we move.

lots of love and good luck to everyone,

Sharon


----------



## Succotash

Tracy W - So sorry that it didn't work out for you.  Great that you have your follow-up sorted out and I hope you can get some answers.

Sher - To you too, it all sounded so good.  It's such a wretched, soul-destroying process.  I'm 40 and I wonder about the age thing too.  Then again I know I wouldn't be thinking like that if we could conceive naturally, iyswim.  No advice, no pearls of wisdom, just know that you are in my thoughts.



Love Succotash


----------



## Hun

Sher

I am so sorry sweetie. Sending you a massive hug.

Hun xxx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Sharon-I am so very sorry sweetheart, I really thought this was a bfp for you,what with your symptoms, so you must be feeling  , don't ever feel just because you have two doesn't mean you shouldn't want to have anymore, it is all  our own choice how many we would like and you wouldn't even question it if you didn't have to have txt! If you decide to try again (which I hope you will) we will all be here routing for you (but please still post as would love to know how you are and how the move goes) Sending you huge hugs- 

Take care
Love scruffyted xx


----------



## Betty M

Sharon - I'm so sorry.  I can understand the need to get away - we will be here whenever you want to come back to it all. I don't think you will be too old at 39 - remember it has worked for you already so your chances are much better than average as it is.  That said only you know what is right for you - we are here to support you all the way.
Love Betty x


----------



## Dopey-Dinah

Hi Everybody,

Tracy W & Sharon, sorry to hear of your BFN's.  IF is such a rubbish thing to have to deal with.  You feel like you're constantly being built up just to be knocked down.  Take care of yourselves.   

Betty - I'm sure you'll be fine.  9 days will fly by and then you'll see the little twinkling heartbeat/s.

Scruffyted - Glad you had a good night out.  Hope the hangover's worth it.  Good luck with D/R.  Is it a fresh cycle or FET?  Can't remember.....    

CJ - Hope your house moving date gets sorted soon - as if it's not stressful enough without changing their plans at the last minute.  I would be fizzing mad. 

Hi to everyone else, sorry no more personals but feeling not so hot tonight.  I'm not getting on terribly well with HRT.  Have terrible headache and nausea - like motion sickness - in fact much like I had when I was pg (don't get excited, I'm definitely not).  Was at the hospital today for scan - lining nice and thick (fantastic), pessaries starting tonight (not so fantastic), FET on Friday if frosties survive.  

I have a question - why is it when you have a frozen embryo transfer and get BFP you have to use pessaries for 12 weeks but on a fresh cycle you don't.  Answers on a postcard please.

Debbie XXX


----------



## helenab

Tracey and Sharon - I am so sorry to see your news.  Sending you lots of love and hugs.  

Betty, sure all will be okay.  keeping everything crossed fora great scan.

Hi CJ, how is the move going?  Sooo stressful I know but fingers crossed for a smooth next few weeks! 

Hun, Prague sounds great.  Glad you had a good time.  How is Henry doing?

Hi Scruffyted, how are you?  Girls night out sounded good.  Could do with one myself!

Jules, Eurodisney sounds great.  Can't wait to hear how they all enjoy it!

HI to everyone else, Suzy, Debbie, lisa, ella, tracey and all i've missed.

We're donig well but recovering from yet another bug!  planning a few days away at the end of march (without Sienna !  ) and then coming back to go on the pill for a month and get cracking again. 

lots of love
Helena
XXXX


----------



## suzy

Sharon, - so so sorry to hear about your bfn. You must be gutted, especially as we all had our hopes up when they were such good embies. I'm an old fart too  - 40 in May - ouch . Beginning to wonder whether its all worth it. Still, we must keep going - big hugs to you and I hope you are feeling better.

Tracey - sorry about your bfn too - there never really was a trend on this thread, seems like most of us are getting brn's at the mo - really glad you have your frosties to focus on though and can look forward.

I'm feeling very good at the moment (well I would be cos I'm not cycling - ha!). My friend has been super super nice to me after our disastrous phone call, so I'm feeling better about that. I went on a HUGE walk the other day, up a big cliff and got 7 leeches stuck to my feet - yeuch - they are so disgusting and have left red itchy marks on my legs. I had many more on my boots which I flicked off with a stick - that'll put those of you who would love to live in a warm country right off it!!! The walk nearly killed me it was so tough, but I had a great feeling of achievement afterwards and we went for a fabulous swim in the ocean and then a beer in the pub.

Suzy


----------



## emma73

Sharon and Tracey - I'm so sorry to hear of your BFN's        we are not having much luck at the moment - hope that Spring sees a turn in our fortunes!

Betty - I bet you are desperate for your scan, there is nothing like seeing that hearbeat/ or those heartbeats!

Quick up date from me - I'm a bit confused really. Relationship wise things are ok - and we had a follow up appointment with a registrar at the clinic. We have decided to go for a FET in May as if the embryo dosent survive we dont pay the full fees, only about £200 for bloods so I thought we may as well give it a shot. 

The thing is that the Dr said that Edinburgh hasnt had any success with single embryo transfers. Now I dont know if  thats becasue they dont do them very often or if it is because they dont work. I asked if the decision to have only one embryo transfered is set in stone and he said no - we could reveiw it if I need the full cycle (but so far different Dr's have said different thigns to me) . So - I have been advised to have a one embryo trasnfer due to my prem labour of my twins, but on the other hand am being told quite clearly that they have had no success with a  single embryo trasfer. 

I feel a bit lost as to how to go with this - I dont have a money pot to throw at Tx that I am being told wont work, but will sods law rule and see me conceive twins again if I go for a two embryo trasfer. I feel like they are a bit torn by their duty of care to me vs getting me pregnant. 

Oh - I'm sorry to waffle, I came out of my appointment feeling confused.   I thought that we would all find it easier to concieve as we have already had children, but it seems that many of us are finding it harder second time around.      And for me its the same dilemma - one vs two embryo transfer. 6 months ago I wouldnt even have considered a two embryo trasfer, but after a negative cycle and £3000 in debt (so far) my thoughts are changing. I just so hope that I hit the jackpot with this FET - but I cant see it really. 

Suzy - I'm so glad your friend is being nice to you - you deserve it. I have lost a few friends through what happende to me and its not nice at all. Very isolating. Nice experience with the leeches, still it was -2 here last night - I'd swap your weather any day. 

A big hello to Hun, CJ, Jules, helenab, dopey-dinah, scruftyted, succotash, sher, tracey72, cuthbert, traceyw, elly and anyone else that I have missed. 

Emma 

PS - I have joined the gym today - thought I'd go on a diet and try and get fit, I have a little voice at the back of my head saying "yeah right"


----------



## Hun

Hello
Quick catch up from me.

Sher and Tracy - hope you are both coping ok. sending thoughts your way.

Betty - hope you are coping with the 2nd wait. Excruciating as I remember. Positive thoughts to you.

Debbie - never had a fet so can't answer any of your questions. Hope that you are feelong better soon.

Suzy- really glad to see you here and that you are feeling better given the break from tx. I am the sort of person that would cycle back to back if theyd let you here, and finances allowed it, just to be doing something. However its not til you have a break that you realise how all consuming it ahs become and how it prevents the enjoyment of lifes other simple pleasures because your head space is so full of wanting a baby and nothing else. Tell us about your new home - what is it like?

Helena - enjoy your w/e away - anywhere nice? Hope the beautiful Sienna is well. we'll have to plan a meet up again soon. have you found a house in beautiful cambridgeshire yet   

Scruffyted - not long now hun. Noticed theres lots of cycle buddies on the BH thread. Keep us informed though!

Succotash - hi how are you? and are you having tx again soon?

Jules- Eurodisney sounds fun!!! bet the twins will love it!

Hi to spangle, emma, elly, imogen tracey and everyone else here that I am bound to have missed. 

News from us: We a STILL waiting for our blood test results. Two of them are back, and are not indicative of PCOS, two more we are still waiting for. The whole thing has been a right bungle from start to finish - we had them done by my GP first on the NHS - only to be told that there was insufficient sample and that certain things could not be analysed for. So we went to BH and had them done - £180 poorer as a result. In the meantime, two of the NHS test results came back!!!! So we have paid at BH for effectively a 'repeat' test. How infuriating. Typical of just about all the communications I have had from the NHS regarding any IF investigations!!!!!!!!!! Anyway, looks like everything will come back showing no indication of PCOS, so 3-4 months will have been wasted going down a blind alley. Can't help feeling that clinic have just tried to sidestep the issue of getting my drug dosage way to high last cycle. Cynical I know   . 

The worst part of all this is I can't plan anything. It feels like the weeks are going by, and my diary is filling up at work - July is the first opportunity I have now where I have a couple of freeish weeks with no european travel planned. My boss whilst knowing about tx has no concept of the fact that you can't just book a 'week' and expect it all to happen during that time. I am feeling a lot of pressure trying to juggle all of this at the moment - don't want to let my boss down - feel that hes been very supportive so far, but also feel at this rate I'll never manage to fit in a cycle again!!! any advice greatly appreciated?

Love to everyone
Hun xxx


----------



## Betty M

Hello all

Sharon and Tracy W - hope you are both OK.

Debbie - think you have to go 12 weeks on the Cyclogest becauise the HRT does weirder things to your system than the Buserilin does and you need progesterone support until the placenta takes over. Some clinics do it for 12 weeks for regular IVF too. I had loads left when I miscarried my FET so have been keeping going with them longer than my clinic normally says.

Helena - weekends away without the DD? I dream of that - we haven't done one and my DD is 2 1/4!! 

Suzy - I think I could handle a couple of leeches for fabulous walks, swims in oceans and lovely weather!!

Emma - the one or two decision is really hard. It may be that they haven't had any success with single transfers cos they just dont do many?

Hun - once you have all the test results back it wont feel so much like a blind alley I'm sure - its the sort of thing that even if it isn't PCOS if you hadn't done them it would always niggle at you that that it might have been. 

Hello to everyone else I've missed too.

Only 6 days to my scan - still boob prodding and knicker checking but feeling a bit more confident - even went to my GP to tell her and get the ball rolling on my ante-natal referral and free prescriptions - hope i wasn't tempting fate.

Love
Betty x


----------



## spangle

Hello all. Just wanted to let you know you  are all in my thoughts. 

So sorry about BFN's  .

Will do more personals tomorrow night. Am making huge payment    and picking up drugs for short protocol tomorrow night. )Finish pill on Friday. Yikes!

How are you doing Scruffyted ? We went out on Saturday with friends was fab and dd stayed at grandparents so had a lie in as well !!! 

Oh yes- Jules- was asked on Sunday and did supply in local school for the morning yesterday with OFsted in for 2 day inspection. Inspector was really nice- I was teaching Y6 numeracy ! 

Will catch up properly soon,

love and hugs to you all


Spangle


----------



## Cuthbert

Sharon, I'm so sorry to hear your news. Don't feel bad for wanting to add to your already lovely family - there should be no guilt attached to wanting more children and you're bound to feel extra hurt after losing your precious baby in such sad circumstances.

Suzy, it's good to hear that you're feeling brighter. I love your description of a gentle walk in the Australian countryside  - you just don't get that problem in snowy Wiltshire!

Emma, I'm pleased that your relationship is back on track. What a dilemma about the FET. I can understand your reservations about having two embies put back but if you were to fall pregnant with twins again, the pregnancy may not follow the same path as your last pregnancy. Wishing you all the best with your decision.

Hun, sorry to hear about the frustration over your blood test results and trying to fit in treatment. I know all about spending months and months waiting for tests and test results so you have my every sympathy.


Spangle, good for you doing supply during OFSTED and well done! We've been waiting for one of these wretched two day visits since September - it's bound to happen while I'm cycling knowing my luck! Do you do supply all through the primary age range or just KS2? Good luck with the upcoming treatment.

Hi to everyone else.

Jules


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Tracey72-I am so so sorry sweetheart-it must be so hard to get your hopes up to start tx again and then to have to cancel   You will get there   and you will have a sibling   sending you a huge hug   take care and don't disappear on us!!

Hun-what a gorgeous photo of Henry, I just want to squeeze him everytime i see it   seems so long ago my ds was that little  it must be hard all this waiting around for your results (it's hard enough waiting to start tx again as it is) but at least you know it is ruling everything they are testing out (hopefully) which when you do start tx again they will have a much clearer picture of how your body is and give you the best possible chance of getting that wonderful BFP and you will!!!  Have to say though b###dy NHS!!
I'm cynical as well and i really hope that BH didn't get your dosage wrong but unfortunately you will never know for sure! You are right, there is a lot of cycle buddies on the BH thread but being a numbers girl I worry that it means I won't get a bfp-silly i know and i wouldn't wish for any of my cycle buddies to not get a bfp  Would be wonderful if we all got a bfp and how good for BH! 

Betty-How you doing? Please let us know how your scan goes next week   I went and brought some BIG knickers the other day   I was standing in the queue to pay, praying that no-one I knew saw me!!  

Debbie-Girls night out was well worth the hang over thank you-had a fab night. I'm having a fresh cycle. Did FET go ahead today?? If so sending you snuggling in embie vibes   

Helena-you can't beat a girls night out to forget your troubles etc-wonderful  Wow, so you will be starting again soon that's great. Will it be a fresh or FET cycle? Are you going anywhere nice at the end of the month?

Suzy-lovely to see you are still posting, thought you had disappeared on us   Your walk sounds great, bring on that sunshine!!! Really pleased your friend is being nice to you and so she should be   When do you start your FET? your having natural aren't you? My ds is the result of a natural FET   

Spangle-How you doing? Wow a lie in while your DD was at her Grandparents, how nice. So you are doing the short protocol, what do you do now then as you have finished the pill-is it that you start stimms straight away and miss out the d/r If so I guess you will be having E/C in two weeks or less!!! wow!  

Jules-How you doing? I bet being in Wiltshire you have had some of this snow that everyone else has got except us in Essex?! 

Succotash-How is your cough? Really hope it is long gone. Have you started d/regging?  

Emma-As Jules has said, what a dilemma about your FET. I also can understand your worries having two embies put back-are there any stats and if so how high is the chance of you having fallen pregnant with twins before, having them again? Good luck in your decision, what ever you decide will be the right one for you.  Really pleased your relationship is better, this IF is so stressful on our relationships. Good for you joining a gym, I'm a member of my local gym and seem to have really good spurts of going regularly then don't go for ages   

CJ-Hi sweetheart, how's the packing going? Have you packed your dh yet?  

Sharon and Tracey-how are you both, really hope you are okay after your negatives-  to you both.  
.
hello to anyone I've missed.

I'm on day 4 of d/r and already am feeling something going on in my ovaries    don't remember this happening in any of my other cycles! hope it's a good sign for once. Seems ages till baseline-16th!
It was my birthday yesterday (another year older  ) my DS brought me a fairy ornament "to make my wishes come true" (his words!!)    cried my eyes out-bless him.

love to all
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Betty M

Evening ladies

DD has announced that I am not to put her to bed so I have escaped from another 4 Mog stories to catch up here.

Scruffyted -   for yesterday.  Glad the d/reg is starting well and you are keeping warm in those new big pants!! 

Tracey72 - I'm sorry you are going to have to wait - it is so difficult working yourself up to going for treatment so to have your hopes dashed is hard. Sending lots of   that the year brings lots of joy anyway.

Jules - how are you doing other than being cold in all the snow? Hope OFSTED turn up soon so they don't interfere with any treatment. 

Spangle - congrats for being ready to start. That drugs bill is always a blow. 

Tracy W - How are you doing? Hope you are OK. 

Sher - hope you are OK too.

 to everyone else as well - Hun, Suzy, Debbie, Helena, Emma, Succotash, Elly and CJ.

I've had to postpone my scan by a day as DH announced he had to go to Dublin on Tuesday so we go next Wednesday.  I am veering between panic and feeling OK about it.  I am endlessly boob checking still. They aren't helping by being very variable in when they are sensitive or not but they are still bigger and tender. When I miscarried before it was obvious - red clots and collapsing boobs so I hope signs are good for Wednesday. I am finding the Bun in the oven boards quite hard at the moment as they vary between happy stories which make me thing that the numbers are against my story being happy and sad ones which just make me more worried. The weekend will mean I have to get on and do other stuff which I hope will take my min off it all.

Have lovely weekends everyone.
Love
Bettyxx


----------



## suzy

HI everyone,

Just a quickie from me.

I went to my gynaecologist yesterday (not the ivf doctor, the one who delivered Jake), about the abnormal bleeding I've been having, and the long and short of it is that I'm having a laparoscopy, hysteroscopy and endometrial biopsy on Monday .
I'm really happy about it as it seems a very thorough way of checking out that everything's OK, especially as he said the bleeding might be endometriosis and if it is, then endo can interfere with implantation (I had thought that if you had endo, IVF just as successful if not more). And with all the anaesthetics for the egg collections, it feels like just another procedure, even if I'll be a bit sorer afterwards.

Will send more personals when have time,

Suzy


----------



## Dopey-Dinah

Hello everybody, 

Just a quick update from me as I'm staying at my parents house and using a slow as treacle computer.  

Had my frozen transfer on Friday as planned though it was a bit hairy getting to Glasgow from the North of Scotland because of the snow.  Anyway, we managed and 2 snow babies are on board.  Both are Grade 1 (1 scored 9/10 (7 cell) and the other 10/10) (8 cell)).    They were defrosted on Thursday and transferred back on Friday and originally I think they were frozen at day 2, so I'm assuming this would be equivolent of 3 day transfer..... does this sound right??  

Everything seems OK and I'll be sure to keep my vest tucked tightly into my big pants for the next 2 weeks. It was -12 degrees with us the other night.  Brrrrrrr.

Hope everyone is OK.

Debbie XXX


----------



## CJ

Hi all,

Scuffyted  thanks for the pm Hunny I'll get around to sending one back soon, packing is a nightmare but as hubby is away next weekend I need to do a lot of it now. I haven't unpacked anything since our moving date changed I have just had to improvise  Wish I could pack DH he's in a real grump at the moment 
Hows the d/r going today, feeling o.k? Pain in the ovaries sounds great to me, all those drugs are doing their thing 
Ah Bless your DS  what a lovely gift and thing to say, little children speak the truth so it must be true  If your fairy works (which it will) can you loan it too me 

Debbie, your frosties so fab to me, my boys were a 5 cell and a 7 cell and they were day 3 transfer just like yours. It all sounds good to me, wishing you loads of luck on the 2ww 
I hate driving in the snow, glad it all went ahead o.k though, try wrapping a scarf around your tummy, I have a lovely fleece one and it worked a treat for keeping the my embies warm.

Hi Suzy  , wow what a lot of things going on for you, I hope Monday goes really well, and everything is o.k in there 

Hi Betty,  it's a shame your scan is postponed but the good side is you will see a lot more and the heartbeat/s etc, wish you loads of luck, I remember how scared I was before each of my scans. Although I haven't been through what you have (m/c) I had awful bleeding and clots at 5.5 wks and then again at 7wks and I thought it was all over each time.
People think the 2ww is hard, and it is, but the first 12 wks or so of being pg is the time I found the most awful.
Hope the scan is amazing and wonderful 

Tracy I'm so sorry to hear your not able to go again this yr, having your hopes dashed like that is awful, I hope you can save the money to try again I really do.

Hi spangle, great news your getting your drugs etc, all systems go then  goodluck xx

Well news from this end, DH has got out a big loan  not sure it's a great idea at the moment but when we move building work does need to be done asap, just means we can't get any money for TX (although bl**dy tempted to use some out of the loan , but I know we can't) So we will have to wait until were in and look at things then and see where we can save money on the building work.
Only 13 more days to go until move day then we can take our life off of hold hopefully. Have thought and thought about egg sharing (thanks for your thoughts scruffyted your a sweetie, really helped me) and have decided it's what we will do so feel much happier about it all now, I think too much is the problem 

Hi to Sher , Emma, Hun, Helena, Jules and all 

Love CJ xx


----------



## spangle

Hope you have all had a fab weekend. It is sunday night and oh so long until the next weekend. I love my weekends.     We have a new craze going on bike rides the three of us, it is great fun, is hard to find somewhere not on a road that is flat. There are plenty of cycle routes near us but a lot are on roads. Last weekend we went Sunday afternoon once we had sorted out transporting the bikes. But this weekend has been a classic.  Dh put bikes on back of car and dd's in boot. We went to Wyre Forest and he forgot they were on the back and went under one of those bar things to get to park in Wyre Forest and bang !!!!!  Guess whose bike is wrecked ?? Yep is fandabydozey- mine !! Have notgot much work booked this week and thought That I might get out on my own. (well that's what I'm saying !) Oh girls you know how it is- I even ate a few extra treats thinking would be OK as would be out on bike !!. The back wheel is buckled and I walked around while dh and dd went on bike s!! To be honest just glad the car was ok. Stuff happens, dh is a bit miffed, I am just glad it was him and not me driving !   Well bless dh when I told him it was all systems go because AF was here he just laughed and said I thought so !!! I just love it how AF/pmt is constantly a get out for them thinking it is us and not them. I told him I thought he had pmt this weekend !!
This now means start down reg injection tomorrow morning, have scan end of week and if everything OK then start doing down reg injection and stimms. 
It has been  a sad week a friend of mine has just failed on her sixth icsi, it is so hard when this happens, she has no children and has never had a positive result.  I think the question why? somes it up.

Scruffyted- Hope your cycling (both literally and this go ) is going well. So hope you had a lovely Birthday. Ah bless your ds, they say such heart warming things don't they. DD said the other day, "mummy when you have another boy or girl can I help to bath it ?". Ah, I so wish for that as you do.

CJ-I bet you are dreaming of boxes when you go to bed!

Debbie- Good luck on your 2ww.

Suzy- I bet youfeel relieved that things are bing investigated. I hope everything goes well for you.

Tracy- so sorry about wait for you, it is so very frustrating.

Betty- I am looking forward to hearing your good news after your scan.

Jules- I tend to be asked to do KS2 most in 2 out of my 3 main schools but do all ages as KS1 was my specialism. Infact owing to mixed year group classes someweeks I end up teaching the whole primary age range ! How has the snow been? So hope OFSTED stay away during treatment for you. On Friday the school I was in received their call for them coming on Wednesday ! They must be following me !

Hello- Hun how are you doing? 

How are you doing Succotash?

Hello everyone  

Take care, keep dreaming as dreams, our precious ones and this forum keep us going on this rollercoaster ride ! 

love

Spangle
xxx


----------



## suzy

Hello ladies,

Wow, very quite on here - so much so you could hear a pin drop. Where is everyone??

Spangle - sorry the  arrived. It can never be a good thing, but I'm glad and excited that you can start again. Must be difficult with your friend. I too have a friend who has tried ivf more times than I can count, and now given up. I find myself in an uncomfortable position with her as I always have ds with me when we meet. I feel better to know that at least I didn't get pg by looking at dh and I know a little of what she has gone through.

CJ - good luck with your move. Hope all goes well. About money for treatment vs building, my dh calls the house "just trappings" as in just external stuff, which really brings it home to me that its not as important as family (except if your house is falling down or something, when it does assume vital importance. - anyway, I'm just crapping on, but what I'm trying to say is if you can, take some of the money for treatment.

Dinah - thats FAB about your embies  Minus 12 - my god that's ARCTIC!!! When is test day? I think you need thermal knickers never mind big ones!! I feel like blowing a bit of hot dusty Australian air your way to warm your embies up 

Betty - by now you'll probably have had your scan which will release you from the temporary insanity called early pregnancy worry. Its sucha roller coaster don't you think? FIngers crossed for you that its all OK, but from what you say, the signs are all good.

Scruffyted  - happy birthday. Hope you had a lovely day. How thoughtful of dh to buy you that pressie. Must be a good omen. Hope d/r is uneventful.

Tracey  - so sorry about your treatment. It must be awful when it costs so much. Hope you can cycle again soon and fingers crossed for a sudden windfall - winning the lottery or something similar would be good 

Hun  - must be so hard with such a demanding job. So is your dh at home with ds then?? The only advice I have is advice that I'm not really that good at living myself and that is to put your family as number one as jobs can come and go. That being the case, I'd be deliberate and assertive about your time off. Sounds like you are very valued at your job, and your boss just needs some educating, but would otherwise be very compliant with your wishes.

Emma  - what a dilemma. I can't see how they could have had no success with SET as if they have success with two then why not one. Its not as if they'd choose the wrong one all the time to transfer. I do understand your dilemma though and even though I definately don't want twins, I can understand the desparation of wanting another and the risk you would take (I say I understand it, but I haven't been through the trauma you have). I do sense though how difficult it was for you to have another cycle and the toll it takes on you. So I've got no answers really. Just glad your relationship is better and to say that I do think about you and hope you can have another baby for Luke.

Cuthbert  - good news about dh's sperm (I think - well bad in one way, but in another its better than there being no reason) - at least it brings you a lot further to your dream.

Hi to everyone else hope everyone is doing well.

I had my lap on Monday and he found some endometriosis in the pouch of douglas. I was really pleased with that, which sounds weird, but he diathermied it and says that it will improve my chances of conception. I didn't think having endo affected implantation but he said it can.

I was feeling right as rain this morning so went to work, but really paid for it this afternoon with hideous shoulder pain from the gas under the diaphragm, and I really struggled there for a couple of hours. Should have taken today off but didn't as I'll be taking time off for ET soon (hopefully) and as I only work two days a week I didn't want to be seen as always the one who is ill. Also would have to let down the 15 or so patients booked in that day.

So am set for natural FET and having my first blood test on Friday. If my one blast dies in the thaw, then will go straight for a stimulated cycle. My ds was concieved soon after my last laparoscopy and had some endometriosis diathermied then too, so fingers crossed.

Love,

Suzy


----------



## Betty M

Ladies!

Total quickie as I have only just got into work after my scan. I have one lovely little embryo with a strongly beating heart in its yolk sac measuring 3.9mm from crown to rump (whatever that is) which is just where it should be for 6 weeks. DH and I are thrilled.   Now onto another 2ww to the next scan!!

Will return for personals later.
Love
Betty xx


----------



## Hun

Just a really quick one from me.

Suzy - glad the op went ok. Do you not have to wait for anything in Oz??    It seems like things always happen really fast for you. It doesn't happen that fast here even when you pay exorbitant prices for it!! Hope this is a good sign and with new home, new de endoed pouch of douglas, your FET will be successful. i so hope so. Take it easy in the meantime.

Betty - another milestone. Fantastic news sweeties- I am so pleased for you. How are you feeling?

Debbie - hope the 2ww is going fast....but i bet its not!

Hi to everyone else - sending hugs your way from dreary cold wet cambridgeshire!!

I have decided to keep July free of travel and cycle then. Its my first opportunity really, unless a meeting in chicago scheduled for June doesn't happen. I have also been told that I'm going to do a short protocol (cetrotide) cycle. Never done this before, and though it is usually indicated for poor responders, I think their is also evidence it can help difficult responders like me too, through 'steadying' your response - less eggs and improving egg quality. Not entirely sure about the biology behind this.....but hey if theres no d/regging involved I am not going to say no!!

Well have a massive mutating cold that keeps going round the Hun family in circles, it only needs our cats and chickens to catch it - and our tiny part of cambridgeshire could be the root of the worlds most virulent flu virus   Shouldn't joke really - not a laughing matter. Still its a good excuse not to have to muck out the chooks in the rain this morning.  Only 3lb to lose until I'm back to my pre-henry weight. Feeling poorly certainly seems good for weight loss.

Hun xx

PS tracey have you thought about egg sharing?


----------



## suzy

HUn - how cute is that piccie of Henry? He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## helenab

Hi everyone, how are you all?

Suzy, glad the op went well.  Fingers crossed for this FET.    

Betty, great news on scan.  no, Fanstastic news!  Hope the next two weeks fly by!  

Debbie, how are you doing?

hun, my eastie buddy, great news about cycling in july, it's a good time of year!  Reckon we've got this mutating cold as well.  Yuk, yuk yuk!  

Hi CJ, how is the move going?  Hi to Jules, scruffyted, succotash, emma, tracey, spangle and everyone I have forgotten.

It is half ten and I have just got a document off to a client.  i am shattered!  Ran a workshop in Norwich today and rushed back to bath Sienna and put her to bed - she is teething really badly and has terrible nappies and nappy rash - all suggestions appreciated.    

Feel v down now as I just did a pg test - why why why?    So stupid to think it is ever going to happen naturally but I had some symptoms and i am a few days late.  So cross with myself for even buynig the thing - just leads to so much disappointment.  

Oh well, this idiot is going to have a glass of red wine and watch a few mins of tv before crashing out.  

Sienna is one on Saturday and  I have to make a cake tomorrow and get my head aroud a bday party  

lots of love
helena
XX


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone,

Sorry this is going to be a me post  
I posted on here about 3 weeks ago to say I was hoping to cycle and haven't got back on since (not even to read and catch up    
Rupert has had horrible virus that Dh then got and I've just not had any time or energy    They are both better now so hoping to get on much more frequently  
So I am just going to say where I am and hope to 'catch up' with everyone as I go along, if that's okay  
Had first stims scan today. Approx 18 follies with lead follie being 14mm and about 6 of them being 12ish mm.  Next scan on Mon - hopefully EC next week. 
Trying not to get at all hopeful as with Rupert cycle I had lots of empty follies at EC (has anyone else had this?). 
Anyway, Dh has cooked me sausage and mash - bless - so I'm off to enjoy it and will be back soon.
Love to all.
Imogen.x.


----------



## spangle

Hello everyone 

Well had clinc appointment today and have had first stimms injection of 4 amps   I drop to 3 amps on Monday and will have a scan next Saturday. Have mixed feelings ,feel excited but keep putting to the back of my mind that negative feeling of what if it doesn't work again after all this ! Are you feeling the same Scruffyted ?

Betty- great news about scan, enjoy.

Helena- It is hope that keeps us going- sending you a big hug. I found Metanium cream was brill when dd had nappy rash, as well as the usual exposure of the area to the fresh air as much as possible- which is easier said than done! Have a fab party on saturday, I remember dd's first birthday like it was yesterday. What cake are you making? For dd 2nd Birthday I made a  Doodles cake. (well made one to go ontop of a home made cake)

Debbie- Thinking of you on your 2ww. 

Hun- How is your cold? Great news about treatment. I have only had the cold for a week- love going to bed with vicks on my chest and oilbas oil on my pillow !!

Suzy- Good luck with fet. Having had everything looked at and some explanations will give you extra confidence for your next go. 

Hello Imogen. Good luck with scan on Monday.

Have a good week-end everyone

love

Spangle


----------



## Emma70

Hi - 
Hope no-one minds me gate-crashing but I need to get this off my chest  
We had a follow-up consultation y'day, so we could consider our options about #3. The Doctor was pushing FET, whic is fair enough - we have 8 frosties, which would give us 2 attempts. The thing is, they would want to put back 2 embies, to give us a fighting chance of a pregnancy. Putting back 1 embie has a sucess rate of less than 7%, the Doctor said, whereas 2 embies would more than double that.
We already have twins but would like one more baby - now we have to decide whether we want the risk of twins again. It makes me feel very selfish, putting it like this when so many people have nothing but I really feel as if we're caught between a rock and a hard place.
The Doc was very understanding and acknowledged that AC for a sibling is much harder because when you have nothing anything is a bonus. At this stage it is a series of 'what-ifs' but it just does my head in that we might have to draw a line under this because we want one baby not two.
We really don't know how to start thinking about this  - has anyone else been in a similar position and would you mind talking about it?
Thanks everyone!


----------



## emma73

hi emma - i'm in a similar situation sort of - I got a bfp with 1st IVF with twins, but went into prem labour at 23 +5 weeks. One of my boys died, and the other. Luke is home and ok. I have been advised for a one embryo transfer - which I did on my 2nd IVF last Oct/Nov/ but I got a BFN in Dec. I have been advised that single embryo trasfers dont work in my clinic - but that they reccomend a single trasnfer due to my history. If I am lucky enough to ever get pregnant again I'll be high risk regardless of twins or one baby.  

I am due to have a FET in May, and a fresh cycle in August if that dosent work. Next time I wil be fighting for a two embryo trasnfer - there dosent seem any point in a one embryo trasnfer. I cant beleive I am considering this - after all that we and Luke have been through (he was given only a 20% chance of survival).  But its the best chance I have of having another baby, and of giving Luke a sibling.

I guess - if you can afford it you could go for a few single FET's, and then see how you feel fi they dont work. My feelings are different after having had a negative result with a single embryo trasnfer, than they were before - if you know what I mean. 

Its not an easy decision, good luck with what ever you decide. 

Emma xx


----------



## Dopey-Dinah

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is having a relaxing weekend. Doesn't seem to be much happening on here at the moment, where is everybody?

I'm now 8 days into my 2ww and Oh my God time is going slowly.  I'm really at a loss this time - I don't have a single symptom to speak of - oh, apart from being hormonally mental   but I'm not sure if that's relevant.  Last time I had OHSS so my mind was kept busy concerning myself with how unwell I felt.      I'm soooooooooo tempted to do a test I just want to put myself out of my misery.    

My sister and I are off for a girly day tomorrow.  We're escaping for the day and night (child free) to do some shopping, some pubs (Irn Bru for me   and then The Osmonds Concert at night.  Can't believe Donny's not going to be there - major disappointment.  When we were wee girls, we had a poster of Donny on our bedroom wall and we took turns of sleeping in the bed under the picture.  

Anyway, I'm going to be really sad and go to bed now - 10pm on a Saturday, I must be getting old.  I'm just so tired............ do you think that's a symptom?  

Debbie XXX


----------



## Emma70

Hi Emma -
Thanks for that - I do know what you mean.
I'm very sorry for your loss - it must be a doubly difficult situation for you and I can't imagine what you must be going through.
In my clinic's last FET batch, 4 women got pregnant and 3 of them are expecting twins.
I think what gets to me most is that all these hurdles are yet another reminder of how much more complicated things are when it comes to assisted conception.... 
Emma X


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Haven't had access to our computer for a week but I'm back now...

Betty-Fantastic news on your scan, one heartbeat, many congratulations.   

Suzy-glad the op went well, wow you didn't have to wait long   think I'll move to Oz  , so full steam ahead for FET-  your lovely blast defrosts well.  

Hun-July will come round so quickly. Maybe a meeting will get cancelled before then.   I'm really not up on short v's long (should be really!!) protocol but BH will have your best interest at heart and this will be the one for you.    
You made me laugh re chickens!! Ds has another cold and I can feel a sore throat coming on again!!! Not now please! Wow well done on your weight loss you have done so well, I find dieting in the winter with cold days and feeling down so hard to diet. Hope your cold gets better soon.

CJ-How's the packing going? Really hope they haven't changed the date again and you are all set to move on Friday!  I am pleased you have come to a decision re egg sharing, it will be the right one for you.  

Debbie-wow your 2ww seems to be going quick (not for you I would think!) maybe because I haven't been on here for a week.    Your embies sound great, I have everything crossed for you and you get a wonderful BFP    Whens test day? How was your girlie day with your sister? Hope you had a lovely time especially the Osmonds concert!

Emma70-Hi and welcome, I really don't know re your question-CJ has twins maybe you could chat to her and I see Emma73 has "spoken" to you. Hope you can come to a decision. Wow your clinic has good stats-3 out of 4!!!

Emma73-Hi are you having 2 embies put back in your FET cycle in May-sorry I can't remember how many frosties you have.  

Spangle-oh you do make me laugh, your poor bike!!!   Ds has learnt how to ride his bike this week-wonderful to see, he is growing up   
My dh says the same thing to me when I say i have come on!  
How are the stimms going? When is your next scan? Really hope this is the one for you   yes I am feeling exactly the same as you, those damn negative thoughts keep popping into my head and I just burst into tears-please please let it work for us both.   

Helena-you are not silly for thinking you had fallen naturally, it does happen and I so hope it does for you   every month since having ds I think this is it I'm going to have a natural miracle only for nasty AF to arrive, we live in hope and that is what keeps us going-stay strong it can happen  
  for your dd yesterday, hope you all enjoyed her 1st birthday, a very special day.
re nappy rash I used to use egg white-an old fashioned remedy but boy it worked, and as Spangle said lots of fresh air as much as poss!

Imogen-good luck for your scan tomorrow, hope you have lots of lovely follies. 

Succotash-haven't seen you post for a while, hope you are ok, have you started d/r yet? 

Jules-am glad you have found an answer re dh sperm count. Are you cycling in the summer now (sorry if i scroll down I will loose this post!)

Tracey72-how you doing hun? Keep doing that lottery!  

Hi to anyone I've forgotten, haven't meant to it's these damn d/r drugs!! I put the washing in the bin and the milk in the oven today   had my first hot flush one day last week, nothing since thank goodness! Have had a terrible headache today but could be because I was so busy yesterday I forgot to drink much water   stupid me! The other side effects I'm having is that i sometimes feel I'm not on this planet   and also I just start sobbing at the drop of a hat, especially when I think about tx not working   AF arrived yesterday, more painful than normal but at least I can go ahead with baseline on Thursday 16th.  

love to you all
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## CJ

Hi all, not been on pc this weekend because of packing and DH went away so I was on my own (no spare time )

Just to say hi to everyone, hope your all well, and to those cycling hope it's going really well for you all.

We are moving on Friday , so will be off line from Wednesday night   will get back on asap hopefully.

Scruffted Good luck with your baseline on Thursday 16th, hope everything is as it should be for you  

Love CJ xx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

I am very sorry but I have no-one else to talk to....

I have just got my head round trying to think positive about our tx, have just had a phone call from a distant friend who told me she is pregnant with her second   I am pleased for her as I know she has been trying for a year (fell 1st month with her dd who is same age as my ds) but my heart is breaking    that's it i don't know anyone in my circle of friends and beyond who has one child except me    I just don't know what to do DH is working late tonight(money for tx) can't talk to my mum or sister as they will just talk about my sister's pregnancy like they do everytime I speak to them   oh girls what if tx doesn't work that's it    I really don't know where I would go from there   why why why  
And to make it worse she said "oh well just you now, just have bms 2/3 times a week!!! If only that was all it took as have been trying since our ds was a year old stupidly thinking I would fall naturally, especially as we had no money for tx.   

sorry to go on but i really am in a place I can't snap out of.

Scruffyted xx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Tracey

Sorry I'm a bit thick what's msn?

Scruffyted xx


----------



## scruffyted

I never learn....phoned my mum as DH not here, she said "well I'm sure your tx will work, anyway....." and started telling me what she did today!!! Why did I phone her, I'm so cross at myself  

Scruffyted x


----------



## suzy

Scruffyted,

It cuts deep doesn't it - I'm so sorry you're feeling so bad. I've never known anything that causes so much heartache as IF and it doens't seem to get any easier.

I am the same as you and feel foolish for trying naturally when it doesn't work. Its almost as if you dare to hope, when you hear that some women concieve easily after they've had a baby, and when it doens't happen you are kicked in the guts once again.

I'm sorry your husband is having to work late to save for treatment and I'm so sorry you have no-one to confide in. When your mum and sister talk about her pg, it must feel very isolating when its just not happening for you.  Do you think you may be depressed? I went to see the clinic counsellor yesterday and she said that the rate of depression was really high for women going through ivf and also that the stress we go through is equivalent to the stress of a chronic terminal illness.

I was on antidepressants after ds was born for pnd (I had no history of depression before then), and when I recently went back on them - for insomnia not depression or so I thought - I felt so much better in myself. I realized I probably was slipping back into depression because of the stress of treatment. But what I noticed the most is that it really decreased my obsessional thoughts about ivf and never having another child and freed up space for other things in my head.  I still think about it a lot, but its less distressing to me.
Anyway, I'm probably way off track and its not the case for you (just all your faces with tears made me think that as thats how I felt)

I hope things get better for you soon,

Love,

Suzy


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Suzy

Thank you hun, think these bl**dy d/r drugs aren't helping but maybe you are right   it makes sense what your counsellor said to you, maybe I should go and chat to mine, am there on Thursday for baseline so will see how I'm feeling then and go and see them.  Just so cross with myself as was thinking positively about tx but after the phone call all I keep thinking of is it probably won't work and I may not get any eggs with my FSH or get another polyp!!! Oh dear I'm going to stop now before I get myself in a state again....DH due home now so will bulb to him.
Thanks for being here.

Love scruffyted xx


----------



## Hun

Hi girls

Just popping by. 

Suzy - thx for your lovely comments about my wee one.

DD - hope the 2ww is speeding by and sending you   implantation vibes 

Good luck with the move CJ!

We are all still suffering    . This is such a nasty virus. Henry has been really poorly all w/e with eaar/eye/throat infection and been on antibiotics that have given him the nastiest nappies and a very sore botty. It makes me so sad when he is unwell and puts everything into perspective for me. He is my world.

Sending big hugs to you scruffyted, I hope that you can find a more positive place to put treatment in your head soon. Yes there is always the chance that it won't work, but there is a chance that it will, and you are closer to that than you have been for a long time. Nothing you can do will make it work or not work, but please try and remember it has worked for you before, and it can again.

Its so hard pinning all our hope and dreams on this, I am praying that it will work for you, and everyone here, and sending positive thoughts your way.   

Hang on in there, you are closer to a BFP than it may seem. Please remember that although hearing about someone elses pregnancy is so painful, other than hearing that news, it will not affect you in any way, the hard part is over. It doesn't make your tx less likely to work. You are in the same place as before you heard this news. Ultimately its irrelevant to you. So hunker down, and try and find a good, safe and warm place in side yourself to place your hopes and dreams. Somewhere where they will not be touched by what is happening in the outside world. And feed them with all your positive emotional energy. 

Sorry if this is a bit deep, I know dealing with all this sh*te is a deeply personal thing, but I am trying to explain what works for me in the hope that it might work for you too.

And if you read it and think what a load of old codswallop I'll just offer a big  and a dollop of  and hope that does the trick!!

Love to all you girls - where is everyone??

Hun xx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Hun

Thank you so much for your message-you didn't "talk" a load of old codswallop at all, in fact you made me cry, nice tears, to think you are thinking of me-thank you. What you said is so right, her news hasn't changed a thing for me (well apart from feeling odd one out) Sat up till late talking to DH last night and then listened to a relaxing CD, calmed myself down and kept thinking about what you said, feel better today, not as positive as I was at the weekend but hopefully will get back to that way of thinking soon. The d/r drugs aren't helping I'm sure!! So hope i have d/r and can start stimms after baseline Thursday.
Thank you for being here for me, so sorry I sounded off yesterday but I just needed to let it out!

Really hope you and darling Henry are better soon-spring is coming so hopefully all these nasty bugs etc will go! I love this photo of Henry as much as the other, he is sooooo cute!

lots of love 
Scruffyted xx


----------



## Dopey-Dinah

OMG. Struan is going to be a big brother!!!!!

I couldn't help myself and did a HPT (I was driving myself nuts - and probably everyone else too).    2 lines appeared in about 10 seconds flat and now I've gone to pieces.  Oh my goodness, I'm shaking like a leaf.    Haven't even told hubby yet as he's out on the ran dan tonight.  

Sorry girls, I just needed to tell someone who really knows how stressful the build up and the 2ww is.  I know some of us were feeling a bit low this week (me included), but hopefully all the negatives have passed and we're in for a run of BFP's.  Fingers crossed eh?

I feel like I need a big stiff drink to calm my nerves..............oh no wait!

Love to you all.

Debbie XXXXX


----------



## Pilchardcat

Debbie, CONGRATS to you and your un-suspecting Dh !    nice one, have a great pregnancy 

Amanda x


----------



## Dopey-Dinah

Thanks for your good wishes.  I can't stop shaking or smiling .

Emma, it was a medicated frozen cycle.  We had 2 frosties put back on 3rd March and I really really thought that it would be a BFN.  I haven't had a single symptom this time around.  Zilch.  Shouldn't have said that.......... watch this space, by tomorrow I'll have them all.

Debbie
XXXXX


----------



## spangle

Hi,

Debbie-     Congratulations, what fab news.

Scruffyted- Thanks for reply. Am glad you and dh had a good chat.   I love Hun's advice I too am going to use it when the pain is raw. I am going to a mums and todder group tomorrow if I don't end up working ! Here's a funny story- DH's mate remembered our sad loss and has put two and two together and, as he knows nothing he now thinks theres no  action and that's why we are not pregnant !! 

Love

Spangle


----------



## suzy

Debbie,

FANTASTIC - I'm so excited and happy for you . Love the fact that your line appeared quickly - what a wonderful sight it must have been.

Suzy


----------



## helenab

Debbie, that is wonderful, congratulations!

love Helena
XX


----------



## Hun

Fantastic News DebBie
    

Hun xx


----------



## CJ

Debbie,     congratulations! What fantastic news, look after your self and the bump 

CJ x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Debbie

Wow that's wonderful news-so so pleased for you.

CONGRATULATIONS

      

Love Scruffyted xxxx

p.s Any tips


----------



## emma73

fabby news debbie - cant type much - Luke wants keyboard lol

Emma xx


----------



## suzy

How is everyone?

I've been asked to be a moderater and keep the crowds in check  - hope this is OK with everyone. Now have pink stars which is kind of different 

Debbie  - hope you are going OK and along with Betty have started a trend of  (please keep posting here to let us know how you are both going!

Helenab  -   to Sienna! Hope you have a lovely day. Have to confess that we didn't do much for Jakes first birthday. My brother was over here so we had a lunch and cake with his wife and son - it was nice and easy and I imagine will be the quietest of all his birthdays. It meant more to me really as he was too young to know. But for me it was very emotional and a really meant the world. Hope it is a wonderful day for you too. Sorry you weren't pg - I'd have been convinced if I was you what with your Af being late and symptoms.

Imogen - good luck for Monday. Sorry to hear you had empty follies. Hope you get some fantastic healthy plump eggs   for EC - when is it?

Spangle - how you going? What drug are you stimming with? Its just that I have only ever been given the gonal f pens (in Australia the government pays for the drugs so they are given to you by the clinic). I really feel for you with what you've been through with your treatment, and I pray you have success - heaps of  sent your way.

Emma 70  - mmmmmm a real dilemma with the SET - I struggle with it too. It seems a gamble either way.

Emma 73 - you two are so similar, hope I dont' get mixed up. How's Luke? Hope you are OK and things with dp are better and that you are looking forward to May and staying positive. Oh, you've just posted as I've been writing my post - would love to chat, but dh wants me to go to bed 

CJ - hope things go OK with the move! Any plans for another cycle.

Hun  - you are so WISE . I reckon you deserve your own little smiley dance, bit like the bananas or the AF dance, so that we can all concentrate on and sending positive vibes to the safe warm bit inside us where our hopes and dreams lie and that knowledge that others pregnancies are irrelevant to where we are. Mmmmm, I like that word irrelevant - its got lots of power and is quite comforting in a way. 

Scruffyted - its Thursday evening here and I'm sending you good vibes for your scan today 

Succotash - how are you going? Haven't heard from you for a while?

Emerald too - how are you? Hope things are OK.

Me - well I've been really busy. Work has been so busy I don't even have time to go the loo . I'm also doing some charity work and trying to organize a pub quiz which is the charity's first fundraiser. And we are moving in three weeks time so I'm organizing removalists and insurance. We think ds has an infection of his penis called balanitis, so have to look at that tomorrow and if he's worse will get him some antibiotics. Its not bad at the moment though and he doesn't seem really upset by it.

I'm really happy I had my laparoscopy, and have fully recovered, though it was quite painful in my shoulder for a while. I still haven't had my LH surge and am having another blood test tomorrow. And that's about it from me. Just chugging along. I like being really busy - takes my mind of things.

Hope everone else is OK,

Love,

Suzy


----------



## Imogen

Just to say we had EC y'day.  20 follies out of which they got 16 good eggs.  I was so happy, I just couldn't believe it.  The Consultant said we should get (on basis of last tx) defo 2 good embies and some for freezing too, which would be amazing as we could never afford to go again so would really take the pressure off.  I kept asking them 'how many eggs?' as I was so happy - the nurses were laughing at me.  Then they prepped Dh's sample.  No live sperm.  Nothing.  Zilch.  Absolutely not a twitch. They got him to do another which was almost as bad.  Were there for 8 hours while they tried and tried but nothing. Just stunned.  They called this morning - injected only 12 of the eggs with what they could find (no more sperm) but 11 failed and 1 is 'failing to progress' so its all over.  Can't freeze the eggs.  All gone to waste. Asked embryologist if we could try again and he said he felt not, but to speak to Consultant.  Can't believe it.  Dh devastated.  He's boiling over but so upset he won't even look at me. 
Sorry this is such a down post after such good news.  Lots of congrats to you, Debbie - enjoy every second.x.
Imogen.x.


----------



## Succotash

Hello all,

Just a very quick drive-by.  I've had a bit of a FF 'sanity' break.  Was spending too much time thinking about IVF etc.  Will catch up on personals soon.  Just a few quick ones as I've just skimmed the thread.

Debbie - That's great news.  Many, many congratulations.   

Betty - Well done on your scan, big milestone ..... enjoy.

Imogen - Your story is heartbreaking, I can't imagine the range of emotions you and your DH must be feeling.  All that effort.  So sorry sweetie. 

I'm d/r at the moment and feel completely crazy.

Love Succotash


----------



## Hun

Imogen

Oh, sweetie, I just want to send you a massive hug. Its a truly awful thing to happen - like nightmare to get so far and then end up with nothing. Your DH must feel terrible, but none of this is either of yours fault. The unknown is one of the things that makes all of this so difficult.

Look after each other, keep talking - about the present even if the future is too difficult to deal with right now.

And keep posting - we are here for you all the way....

lots of love
Hun xx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Imogen-oh my goodness, you poor thing, what a horrible thing to happen-you must be devastated, your poor dh must feel terrible-this IF has so many hurdles and no-one can predict any of it.  I am so sorry this has happened-sending you huge hugs- 

Suzy-yessss      your a moderator!!! That's great-I said they should as you are so good at updating us and doing a new thread-wonderful! Well done you.  You sound really busy and happy which is wonderful, wow you move in three weeks-FET hopefully will be very soon, you do like to keep busy!!   Hope you surge soon.  

Succotash-lovely to see your post, have missed seeing your name, when do you think FET will be? D/r is just awful isn't it!  

Spangle-How's the stimms going? Any idea on when E/C will be? I'm interested as well what stimms you are on-I'm on Gonal F this time, have had it before and also Menopur (sp?) before.

Hi to everyone else.

Had Baseline today, went well thank goodness, I have d/r'd!!   although the nurse did say i still had some lining to come away, any ideas how to get it down as not had any bleeding today?!  I can start stimms Saturday    getting quite worried now as so very worried I won't get many eggs or I'll get another damn polyp!  
Hun-BH was so so busy today, couldn't believe it, standing room only in the waiting room!   I have never seen it that busy in all the years we have been going there! Hoping it's a good thing!  

love to you all
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## suzy

Imogen,

So sorry this has happened to you - you must feel awful 

Just wanted to say I'm thinking of you,

Love,

Suzy


----------



## owennicki

Everyone

Well i thought i would join in, i recognise some names from before.

I have a almost 11 month old little boy, Toby.  We have just started the talk of 'oh we would love another one!'  we moved out to the USA when i was 20 weeks pg, and today have sent an email out to get ideas of costs.  i know it is just a dream at the moment, as we spend every single penny we have on my DH's medical bills, leaving us broke, but i have to have an idea of what we would need.
I feel very selfish wanting another one so soon, almost like it's saying Toby is not enough, when he really is everything we ever wanted.  I know our friends and family will think us crazy for wanting another child esp with my DH medical condition, but it makes me want a sibling for Toby even more.

Hope you understand, and look froward to getting to know everyone here.

Love Nicki x


----------



## Cuthbert

I'm so sorry to hear your news, Imogen. Thinking of you both.

Jules


----------



## Dee

Imo,
I'm so so sorry, hun
Sending you hugs and love
Dee
xxx


----------



## suzy

Hi Owennicki,

Welcome to this thread 

Please don't feel selfish - its a normal human desire to have children and just because you had difficulties concieving doesn't make you any less deserving of another baby. And part of it is wanting a sibling for Toby, not just you.

Love,

Suzy


----------



## owennicki

Imogen  

How amazing a little fighter!!    Soooo pleased you can progress in the 2WW

         

Best of luck and positive thought's all the way!

Love Nicki x


----------



## Hun

Most excellent news!

I bet Imogen and David could not believe it when they got that call!

Hun xx


----------



## Marielou

Just gatecrashing to wish Imogen and David the very best of luck with their little fighter    

Marie x


----------



## roo

Hi I'm Roo, sorry to barge but I just wanted to let both Emma's know that I had a single embyo FET with my daughter  (in Edinburgh). she is now a healthy and happy 3 year old. I've cycled twice since then - both BFN,  and I'm currently DR'ing with a different clinic as a last chance saloon!!


----------



## scruffyted

Hi

Elaine-Thankyou for letting us know, that is such wonderful news, I am so so pleased for Imogen, please sent our love and tell her that her embie is a little fighter!! Sending lots of snuggling in vibes to Imogen.


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone,
Well, what a rollercoaster we've had.  As Elaine said (ta for posting for me, hun x) we went up for ETtoday    
After Weds and y'day there was just NO chance - embryologist and Consultant both said the same, even at 5pm y'day.  There was 1 egg (out of 12) that 'might have' a single proneucleus but 'could be an optical illusion' and didn't seem to be fertilising normally.  They said they'd look this am but basically no chance.  Had call at 8.45 to say that it had become a 2-cell grade 3 embie so it was worth putting back as there was nothing else to transfer.  We then had 2.5 hr dash up m-way for EC, hoping all the way that it wouldn't die before we got there.  When we arrived it hadn't divided any further but the cells had become a better shape and 1 cell looked as though it was about to divide.  Faint hopes, but at least it hadn't gone backwards. They felt the best place for it was back inside me so in it went.
We are not going to get our hopes up as we know that the chances for our little embie at 2 cell grade 3 aren't as good as they might be, but hey, you never know   and I do keep seeing pairs of magpies   We may be in for even more heartbreak but we have to try. 
Please everyone say a wee prayer (if you are that way inclined) for our 'tiny clanger'.  Thanks for all the kind messages, thanks Elaine for posting and big thanks to 'Auntie Fiona' (Flo) Rupert's Godmother, for taking him for the whole day at 15 mins notice.  Right will stop burbling now and go and get some tea 
Imogen.x.


----------



## Cuthbert

Oh wow, Imogen - that little embryo is obviously a big fighter! Here's hoping that it continues to fight for itself and that you get that BFP you deserve.

Jules


----------



## Dopey-Dinah

Imogen,

I couldn't believe it when I read today's post.  Fab news.    As you said, the best place for your little un is inside you where you can keep it comfy and warm.  Here's hoping it stays put and continues to fight.  I'm really chuffed for you.  I can't imagine how relieved you must be that all hope is not gone.  

Love Debbie
XXX


P.S.  I've had a word with the big guy in the sky and asked him to keep your embie safe.    He's been very good to me throughout my life, and although we all question his motives at times, I'm sure none of our heartache is without careful planning on his part.  XXX


----------



## Betty M

Imogen - wow! What excellent news. Loads of sticky vibes for the next two weeks.      

Debbie - congrats to you too. It is so lovely to read of positives.  

Sorry to have been awol but still floored with morning (huh all b*oody day) sickness and a cold so feeling sorry for myself.  Still reading everyday though and thinking about everyone.

Love Betty X


----------



## Donna42

Hi Ladies
Just wanted to say never give up I have just tested today after FET from the same batch my ds was born cant belive it they only had to take one embryo out it defrosted fine and they put it back at 4 cell stage now pregnant for second time 
                
Due about end of november
To all ladies cycling      
Donna


----------



## spangle

Imogen- What Fab news, how things have changed. I was so shocked when I read your first post and sad, I am so pleased you got to transfer. My dd was the only one embryo I had transfered. I gave up hope and was pleasantly surprised !! Hope you get that bfp  

Succotash- Hope your down regging is going ok.

Scruffyted- How's the stimming going? I am doing menopur 3 amps - I started on 4 and then dropped down. And a daily down reg injection. My consultant doesn't like the auto injector so I do it all. I had a scan today- everything going ok. I have a rescan on Tuesday to check egg collection is going to be on Friday. My consultant is a really lovely man .He does all scans and his nurse is with him, it is so nice there. I am actually looking forward to egg collection ! You have a private room with a duvet- it is really homely. They keep popping in to check you are ok. Is your next scan the end of next week/beginning of the next week ?

Suzy- Congrats on being a moderator. I am taking menopur. On my first 2fresh goes in my quest for our first baby I took Gonal f. What are the pens? It is amazing the different ways clinics do things. I find it really interesting reading your posts about where you are. Hope ds is getting better.

Donna- Congratulations, that news will help me to try to be positive. 

Betty- Have you tried ginger biscuits for  your morning sickness ? I also found using travel bands from Boots and sleeping in them really good for my queasy moments. 

Roo- Hi, hope your turn has come this time. 

Nicki- 

Well ,I am eating my 6 Brazil nuts and drinking 2 litres of water every day. I have also made sure I am eating more eggs to increase my protein intake. Can't manage the pineapple juice but hey anything is worth ago.

Take care everyone, enjoy your weekend

love

Spangle


----------



## baby whisper

hi all

i haven't been on in a while so i have a lot of catching up to do so hear we go 

imogen-what fantastic news Hun  I'm keeping everything crossed for you 

Debbie - congrats to you too Hun fantastic news 

Owen-don't feel selfish Hun my dd was only a few months old when i started trying for another it is totally your choice what you want to do don't let anyone stand in your way Hun 

anyway i have news to as you can see on my signature i have had a few failed cycles of clomid last year after that i was taking a break  for a while i did get back in touch with my Dr to see what medication come next and i was told i could take a combination of clomid and metformin for a following 3 months so in January i decided to go and collect the proscription but wasn't going to start them just yet as i was more interested in loosing a bit of weight first a stone i managed to loose but i then started a new job and trying for a nother baby didn't cross my mind just yet i was enjoying all the baby talk that was going on around me but anyway on the 16 of this month i tested positive with no help from any medication its still not sunk in properly yet i have already done about 7 hpt  just to double check and they are all + so i think i have to start believing it , it just goes to show that taking your mind off ttc and thinking about other things helps lol anyway good luck to all you ladies best of luck all around

                                love baby whisper


----------



## Pilchardcat

Baby Whisper....CONGRATULATIONS ! Bet your cousin is happy about that...two bubs close together in age 

Thought I had not seen you about for a while....how did Mia's 1st Birthday party go?? Any photos of the cake or her at her party 

Have a good pregnancy
Amanda


----------



## scruffyted

Hi girls-just did a long post and lost it all    ... so a shortened version

Spangle-I am day2 of stimms today-when will I feel normal and not tearful and ratty?!  My next scan is Friday, same day as your E/C that has come round quick!! Are you at a new clinic then?? I haven't got the pen(auto injector) either as I am on 375iu it would mean injecting myself twice PLUS injection for the d/r! So opted for the self "hand" injection!  I remember way back when you had to snap off the top of the glass viles inject the water with a HUGE needle, change the needle and then draw up again and THEN finally inject, oh so much easier now!  Sorry what doesage is 3amps? I have a feeling they will up my dose when I go back, not feeling positive about my tx at all  

Baby Whisper-Wow many congratulations that's fantastic news, have a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Donna-Many congratulations, it's great to know that it does work a second time, have a wonderful and healthy pregnancy.

Succotash-how are you? When do you start taking HRT? 

Suzy-Have you surged yet? When do you think E/T will be? 

Hun-how are you all, really hope you are all much better. 

Roo-Hi and welcome, good luck for this cycle.  

Betty-lovely to hear from you, sorry you have ms but well worth it. 

Debbie-have you come down of cloud 9 yet?  

CJ-you probably aren't back online yet but really hope the move went well and you are getting settled in. 

Nicki-Hi and welcome. 

Imogen-sending you lots of snuggling in vibes to your embie. 

Hi to Tracey72, Jules, Emma70, Emma73, Helena and anyone I've forgotten (sorry haven't meant too)

I have had an awful migraine today, must be the drugs as haven't had one for many many years, think i was 18 last time i had one   please please let it be all worth it..  

much love
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## spangle

Hello everyone.

Scruffyted- I too feel so emotional and tired it is ridiculous !!  (I am trying so hard not too think about what ifs and maybes !! I changed clinics June last year. Using the auto injector I had to do like you said and then pop the needle into the injector and fire it ! This time I have the huge needle and doing the drawing up etc and then inject myself. Then I do the down reg daily injection. By 3 amps I mean 3 little bottles- each one holds 75iu. I started with 4 bottles for 3 days ( plus water) then dropped to 3. Hope you feel more positive soon. I know how hard it is to get the balance between being too hopeful and then setting yourself up for a fall. I haven't quite got it right yet !! I must say I am almost past crying when my goes fail. I also have a sneaky feeling I might be doing 3 pessaries a day-ergh!  I dread the 2ww and daily telephone calls !! Hope the migraines get better soon. 

Babywhisper- Congratulations, what a lovely surprise. I live near your neck of the woods , and enjoyed a great time last summer on the Thomas Day. Have you been on it ? Or is that a silly question ! 

love

Spangle


----------



## suzy

Hi everyone,

Imogen - how are you feeling. I think you have the whole board just gunning for your little one!! Keep yourself warm and strong and your cheering squad will do the rest 

Donna and baby wisper - congratulations on your pregnancies. Have a happy and healthy nine months. Fantastic baby wisper that it happened without you even thinking about it.     

Scruffyted - sorry to hear you are feeling bad. Hopeyour scan goes well. THere are a few of us getting busy at the end of this week.

Spangle - you sound like you both are going through a really hard time. The pen I use is called an autoinjector (for gonal f). Its about the width of a cigar and twice as long. The vial is in the middle of it and unremovable. You screw a needle on the end, and then dial up the dose and then inject and press down on the end. It clicks like a ratchet and the drug comes out of the needle into you. There are several doses in a pen and when its finished you throw it away. After the initial hurdle of learning how to use it, I now find it really convenient - at a pinch, you coul do it in the loo at a restaurant.

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.

I surged yesterday and so am due to have transfer on Saturday (my frostie is a 6 day blast) Dh was very enthusiastic with  this morning as it was the only day I have ever known that I have ovulated. This afternoon, someone asked me if I was pregnant - how awful when all you want to be is pregnant but you only look like it cos you're too fat  Aaaagh!!

Off now to feed ds his dinner,

Love,

Suzy


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone,
I don't know if I should have biffed off to a 2WW board by now (is there one, apart from the 2ww diaries?) but I thought I'd post here if that's okay?
Congrats to Donna and babywhisper - just fantastic news - enjoy every second if you can, it is such a special time  
Scruffyted, good luck for your scan - hope you feel better.
Spangle, sorry to hear you're going through it.  It is so so draining isn't it?
Suzy - well done for not bashing the twit who asked if you were pregnant, regardless of your figure.  Someone asked me once too   - can't believe folk feel they can be so intrusive!  Thanks so much for your lovely bit about keeping warm and the board gunning for me.  Made me cry (in a good way!).  It's lovely being back on FF again where everyone is gunning for eveyone else's success as well as hoping for their own. There is nowhere quite like it.  Thank you.
Hi to Hun, CJ and everyone else (sorry, still getting who's who).
I'm feeling a bit down today.  Had a nice quiet Sat but then in the eve and all of Sun had nasty D&V (sorry, tmi!) and didn't keep anything in at all till this am.  Worried it will affect 'tiny clanger's chances.  Am trying to stay positive.  
Off for dinner now, back tomorrow.
much love to all, Imogen.x.


----------



## spangle

Hi everyone  ,

Sorry just a me post. Saw consultant tonight-everything is set for egg collection at 10:30 on Friday ! Mr A my consultant has said based on my history I will also have the dreaded Gestone injection on day of transfer and a week after. It hurts a bit apparently! never had it before. Have any of you had it ? Also have 3 pessaries to take daily but not on days of Gestone injection. 

Well have a bloated stomach, sore boobs and weight gain and nothing I can do about it. If all this works then am not bothered at all. He has also talked about taking it easy for first week- not bed rest though. I normally work but he has suggested not doing so for first week. Oh girls I can't believe I am here again !!

Thanks feel better having shared my news  

take care everyone

Love

Spangle


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Spangle-Oh wow E/C Friday how exciting-have you got many follies?? Really hope you get some lovely quality eggs.    I have heard of Gestone injections, I believe a lot of the ARGC girls take it, so fingers crossed it will help you get that wonderful BFP   I am a little worried as haven't had any weight gain or bloated stomach and am day 5!! Oh please let there be lots of eggs growing in there! 
Can I ask you why your consultant said no bed rest? ooohh wishing you so much luck for Friday.  

Imogen-Thinking of you lots and keeping everything crossed for you-hope you are feeling better and the D&S has gone. You post away on this board. 

Suzy-Grrr to that person    I have also been asked-once just before we were starting tx again for DS and again a month or so ago-oh and just remembered at my sister's wedding last summer!!! So upsetting when all I want to be is pregnant!!! I don't think I have a huge tum but I guess other people must think i have! Wow FET is on Saturday then-keeping everything crossed for you.  really hope this is the one for you.

Hi to everyone else.
I'm getting bad headaches and haven't had this before on any tx so hoping this is a good sign-still very tearful and negative  

love Scruffyted xx


----------



## spangle

Hi all, 

Scruffyted- Consultant said re not really needing bed rest that you just need to take things easy and it's not necessary to have bed rest. He said as body has been through a lot during egg collection it needs time to "heal". I said I always carry on as people conceiving naturally don't take things easy, he said that it is not the same as we are not trying naturally and your body will have been through a lot.  I said I can't take things too easy with having dd and he said that is fine. Also said to avoid hoovering !! Way hey! owing to vibrations. I have never heard of this before but will do anything to help things along. I also go to bed to sleep off drugs after egg collection and he said was a good idea. I really feel he is trying to sort things out for me.

I didn't have bloated tummy till around day 9/10. Boobs have suddenly happened during last few days. Is tough as it so reminds me of being pregnant ! hang on in there as you know your bfp could be just round the next corner !  

Take care

love

Spangle


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone,
Just a mega quickie.  Posted on 2WW board but didn't seem right as there are so many there hoping for their first child that to 'bleat on' about having another seems selfish, so not sure how welcome I'd be there?  Difficult.
Am now 6 days post ET and desperate to test!  Shant as much too early but starting to obsess about it.  Am sure it will be neg  (so is Dh, he keeps telling me 'It's all over'       so just want to get it over with.  No symptoms at all   but then didn't have any in 1st week on my Rupert cycle either.  Oh how I hate the 2WW.   
Sorry this is me-based again  
Best get off to playgroup with Ru.
Speak soon. Imogen.x.


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Spangle-sending you lots and lots of luck for E/C tomorrow, hope you get some lovely eggs   Are you having a GA or sedation? No hoovering sounds good to me!  
I haven't had a headache today    thank goodness and isn't amazing how the sunshine makes you feel so good and so good for the soul, we do seem to have had such a long gloomy winter!! Clocks go forward this weekend so lets hope that we all have some wonderful "spring" news in the next week or so.   

Suzy-Because of the time difference am saying the very best of luck for E/T for Saturday now, keeping everything crossed that your lovely blast defrosts nicely.   

Imogen-Hang in there sweetheart, do not test   way way to early! The 2ww is so very hard.   

Where is everyone??    to you all.

Have my first stimm scan tomorrow, please please let there be some lovely follies AND NO POLYP!!   Although usually polyp pops up later than this   

much love
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Imogen

HI again!!!

Trying to keep busy   

GOOD LUCK SCRUFFYTED for your stimms scan tomorrow.  I have everything crossed for you.  It's been a beautiful (but cold) day up in Scotland too and yes, it really does cheer you up, doesn't it  

GOOD LUCK SUZY for E/T on Saturday and also hoping your blast defrosts brilliantly.  Take lots of care of yourself on Sunday.  

GOOD LUCK SPANGLE for E/C  tomorrow.  Here's hoping you get lots of lovely eggies and are not too sore afterwards.  Lots of TLC for you this weekend too.

Well, I'm off for dinner now (sure you want a blow by blow account of my day,   and NOT  going to think about testing till tomorrow (think of it that is, not test, although someone who shall be nameless sent me an IM asking if I was going to test early on day 5!  

love, Imogen.x.


----------



## Hun

Hi girls

Just wanted to say happy egg collection Spangle   
Happy folliegrowing Scruffyted   
Happy waiting Imogen      

Love to all
Hun xx


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Spangle-How did E/C go? Hope you got some lovely eggs    hope you are resting now! Is E/T Sunday day2 or Monday-day3?  

Suzy-Think it is Saturday morning for you, so sending you lots and lots of luck.  

Imogen-    keep away from those pee sticks!!! 

Hun-Thankyou for your vibes  

Hi to everyone else  

My scan went quite well, i have 11 follies on my right but only 2 on my left, strange as that is the side I can feel something going on!!   Was hoping for a few more on my left as hoping to get to blasts and as we all know they don't always have eggs in but am pleased with my right, and I know it is quality not quantity!   So far no sign of the dreaded polyp thank goodness but as clinic said today it doesn't normally appear until day 10   which is Monday when I am going back for another scan-so please girls pray i don't get another polyp-NO POLYP!!!!   

Much love 
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Succotash

all,

Must just take a moment to explain my recent absence.  Haven't been feeling great emotionally (I always go quiet and retreat  ) and starting another round of treatment just stirred up all sorts of emotions about the m/c and stuff.  Not helped by d/r for an unexpected extra 2 weeks due to having a blood clot/pool of blood/fluid in uterus .....  clinic not sure what it was but it has resolved itself.  

Have cried myself out but now have estrogen coursing through my viens.    So all in all feeling much better.  Come the menopause I will defo be first in the queue for HRT.   

Succotash


----------



## Succotash

OK, now for some overdue personals.

Spangle - I am hoping that you are OK sweetie and that EC went OK.   Thinking of you.   


Suzy - Big hurrah for your surge.  If you did have your blastocyst transferred today, lots of positive vibes.   


Scruffyted - Sounds like you are responding really well to the drugs.  That's great news.    On to the prayers for the polyp to stay away and here's to another great scan on Monday.  


Imogen - My goodness what a white knuckle ride you've had.  So glad that you had a gladiator embie there.  I can't lecture on the pee sticks as I'm a frantic early tester so I'd be no good in the pee stick police.  Lots of positive vibes to you.  The 2ww is just pure torture.  


Betty - Your next scan must be coming up soon.  Sorry to hear that you are feeling so sick.  The only thing that solved it for me was consuming vast quantities of salty/savoury/spicy food.  


Debbie - Hope you are well too and survived the snow up there.  Have you had a scan yet?


Big hello to everyone else, Love Succotash


----------



## spangle

Hi everyone, 

Scruffyted- I am keeping everything crossed for you that the polyp stays away and things go well for you. 

Succotash- Thanks you for kind thoughts. Sorry you have been suffering, this treatment is never plain sailing and hurts so badly at times. Hoping this is your turn too. 

Suzy- hope everything has gone well for you. 

Imogen- thinking of you during your 2ww. My dd was one embryo transfer. 

HUn- thank you for your kind thoughts. 

Have a good weekend every one.

Egg collection went well, got 21 eggs. Told today 15 were mature and there are ten ferts. DH count has gone up again and still improving.Am very sore and tired, chilling out though. Will get no phonecall tomorrow so can keep stress monsters at bay ! Transfer is Monday just after lunch.

lots of love

Spangle who is trying so hard not to be negative !  Enjoy mothers day tomorrow.


----------



## suzy

Imogen - hope you are surviving the 2ww. When are you going to test? Did I read you corrrectly that you tested Friday?? 

Spangle - fantastic number of eggs and fertilization rate. Good luck for Monday - how many are you transferring?

Succotash - me too re the HRT. I love your description of oestrogen cursing through your veins. Sorry you've been having a hard time. D/r is no fun.

Scruffyted - fabulous number of follies - 11 on your right, that's great.   for your scan on Monday. 

Well I had my transfer of my one blastocyst yesterday. It was collapsed and had some degeneration . Apparently, when they freeze it, they run it through a solution that leeches the fluid out of it because if they froze it as is, it would explode. When its thawed, its still collapsed and is supposed to plump up over the next few hours.

I dont' believe I've got thrush AGAIN  and again its the day after transfer.
I've kind of decided that I'm not going to be as self protective as I have been for my last two cycles. After all, in my bfp cycle, I pretty much carried on as normal in that I worked really hard through it. So dh, ds and myself have been for a bushwalk near our new house. The weather is just spectacular. Warm, sunny and puffy white clouds - a real gem of a Sydney day. Feel great now.

It looks as though we've got a little handful of people who will be coming up to the 2ww - I so much hope ALL of us get BFP's    

Bye for now,

Suzy


----------



## Hun

OOOOhh its all happening here.

Suzy - fingers crossed for a nicely plumping ready to implant blasto.    
Fingers crossed that this is the one sweetie.

Imogen - are you OK?

spamgle - Fab news on all those eggs - you must be feeling pretty sore? Hope you can keep the OHSS at bay - drink plenty and look after yourslf. So youve decided agianst blast tf? I really hope that this is successful for you.

Hi to everyone else, Succotash - lovely to hear from you and sorry you have been having a rough time.

Henry has had the Norovirus 'winter vomiting' thing the last 3 days- I have never seen him so poorly. For two days he couldn't even keep fluids down and I was starting to get panicky. He seems a little better this morning though - had some juice yesterday evening and ate a mouthful or two of brekkies this am. Fingers crossed he is recovering. With all our combined ailments over the past weeks, the Public Health Laboratory service could use us as some kind of germ hotspot casestudy.   Perhaps its also a sign that despite my agitation at not being able to cycle- this wouldn't have been a great time, and summer will be better.

Happy Mothers Day to you all - a time to reflect and count our blessings? For me anyway, as I remember some very painful ones before H.......Out of all my friends you are the ones that can really appreciate that. Your support means a lot.

Love to all
Hun xxx


----------



## Imogen

Hi everyone,

Well, I've been down in the dumps.  Now day 9 of 2WW and like a mad fool I tested y'day.  Negative.  Can't think what possessed me.  Last time I found it hard from about day 12 to wait (my clinic likes you to test on day 16   
With my Rupert cycle I did suspect things were positive and tested on day 12 (getting an incredibly faint positive) .  I've just found it so so so much harder this time.  Perhaps because of the MF being such a shock and perhaps because it's our last attempt but I am really struggling.  Sorry for the downer.  I am trying to tell myself that day 8 is too early for a reliable result but I have PMT and all the signs that AF is on her way.  Trying hard to hold onto hope.  Had beautiful beach walk earlier today, just fab, and had a chance for a quiet prayer, which ended in me sitting in floods of tears on the beach whilst Dh put Rupert in the car.  Why do I want a second child so badly when Rupert is so wonderful he should be enough all by himself? Oof.

Thanks for listening.
Imogen.x


----------



## Imogen

Hi,

Sorry should have posted this first, before my mis little moan - 

Spangle - Great news re your egg number and fertilisation.  Rest up and good luck for next week.  

Suzy - fingers crossed for your blastie.  Let's hope it is plumping up nicely all ready to snuggle in. 

Hun - sorry to hear about Henry's bug.  Poor little lad must have felt rough to be so off his food.  Rupert had a nasty bug (herpes simplex) about a month ago and it was just painful to see him so so unwell.  Hope he is picking up today and 'turning the corner'.  Give him a kiss from me.  


Scruffyted - hope your follies keep growing nicely and that everything else behaves the way you want it to.  Good luck.  

Succotash - sorry you've been feeling so down.  Sometimes you need to 'retreat' a bit, I know what you mean.  Glad you are feeling a bit better, even if it is drug related!  Thanks for your nice remark about my 'gladiator embie' which really made me smile.  Good luck.  

Happy Mother's Day to all, and let's hope that by the next one we all have another reason to smile, too.  

lots of love all,  sorry for my downer earlier.
Imogen.x.


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Succotash-  I am so pleased the pool of blood, or whatever it was has gone  , so great that you are feeling better, really hope this is the one for you.   

Suzy-  to your blast being back on board, sending lots of snuggling in vibes    sorry to hear you have thrush again, very odd as you aren't on drugs this time are you?? Must be so hard as I have had thrush after a course of antibiotics and that was hard enough without the added stress! Hope it clears up really soon.

Spangle-oh my goodness 21 eggs!!! Going to call you "hen" from now on!! Wonderful that your DH count has gone up and that 10 have fertilised.   Good luck for E/T tomorrow.   

Hun-Poor Henry, it is so hard when the little one's are so poorly, hope he is much better soon. You are so right about Mother's day, I have also had many years of spending the day crying my eyes out and staying indoors   my heart goes out to everyone trying for their first. 

Imogen-  way to early to test!   sorry you are so down, the 2ww is so very hard, we analise every symptom and twinge-it's horrible. I really hope that this is the one for you.   
I so hope you are right that next year we all have something else to smile about. 

Hi to everyone else-short post as feeling very very tired today, much more bloated and something is going on in my ovaries so I hope my other side has decided to do some work! I am back tomorrow for another scan and i am so very scared the polyp will have returned   can't stop thinking about it. Please please no polyp tomorrow.   

Off to bed for me
much love
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## spangle

Hi all, 

Scruffyted-Been thinking about you  all day . I bet you stayed awake most of last night like me ! What is it about that time of night ? So hope there is no polyp.  Love the bit about calling me a hen !! Really made me laugh last night.


Well had transfer - 3 embryos are back on board- 2 eight cell ( one starting to compact) and one 3 to four cell. They said they were good grades. Well that's it now I  am a 2ww er ! again. DH count and motility  is so much better now thanks to all our supplements. DH and I lay in bed last night trying to come up with as many reasons as we could for it to work this time ! 

Of the ten ferts eight moved on and couldn't believe it they froze the other five !! Was amazed. Am doing 3 pessaries a day  (only joking hate the things !!) and have another gestone injection next friday. Told consultant I have taken week off and he was pleased saying how important this first week is. I am working all of next week. I cuold not believe it had a call last night wanting me to work the next fortnight,  man do we need the money because of this treatment and its mind blowing cost but had to say no to this week).

Well that's me and am trying to chill !!

Take care

love

Spangle


----------



## Betty M

Hello ladies

Feels like ages since I posted. Have recovered from my cold and gone back to work but being off for a week means I have been just frantic.

Scruffyted - hope everything went OK today and there was NO polyp in sight.

Imogen - that is way too early! And AF symptoms are as we all know no predictor at all - I got them with all my BFPs. Hope you have put any testers well away until the day itself.

Hun - poor little Henry - that bug is vile. My DD had it last year.

Suzy - congrats on getting your blast safely transferred. Hope you have lots to keep you occupied over the next two weeks.  I reckon trying to be normal is the way to go. I did very little for the first 2 days but then back to normal. I couldn't do nothing for two weeks I would go nuts.

Spangle - WOW - 21 eggs - amazing. And 10 fertilised too. Thats excellent news.  I hope ET today has gone smoothly. Oh - I see that it has - amazing - two lovely ones on board and 5 frosties.  Fabulous news. 

Succotash - so glad to hear that the down reg is finally over. Lots of   for you for the rest of the cycle.

Donna - Congratulations!

Baby whisper - congratulations as well!

 to everyone else as well.   for everyone.

I have finally learnt to deal with the m/sickness and it is tailing off a little thankfully now my cold has gone as the combo was horrid. Had a scan last Thursday (8w+2) and the bean is all fine - right size and heart beating away.  Still really nervous and toying with idea of a 10 week scan just to check everything is OK. Friends have had missed miscarriages and I find the thought of that really terrifying. Still checking my boobs and worrying about every twinge.  Will get myself a ticker once I'm safely through the nuchal fingers crossed.

Hope you all had lovely Mother's Days.

Love
Betty x


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Spangle/Hen   -Yes I was awake most of last night, we should of had a chat!! I am so relieved to say NO POLYP!!!       So pleased E/T went well, they sound like very good embies to me, wow 3 on board!!! I am keeping everything crossed for you.    Whens test day? Wow 5 frozen that's great, but you aren't going to need them!! 

Betty-Lovely to see your post, so pleased your second scan went well, do they do one at 10weeks then? I remember with DS wishing my tummy was made of glass so that I could see everything was ok! The worrying doesn't stop does it! Sorry to hear you have not been well, hopefully now Spring is here all these nasty bugs and colds will go away!

Suzy-Hope you are ok and that the Thrush isn't too bad! Whens test day? Oz is sounding more and more appealing with that lovely weather!! 

Imogen-hope you are ok.  

Hi to everyone else.

I am so so very relieved that on my scan today NO POLYP!!       thank you thank you.....They did say there was a slight shadow of something!? But as it is only small they aren't worried, the last few times I have had a polyp it has taken up 50% of my uterus but this is only about 5% so hooray it's still going ahead at this stage.  I asked if there was any chance it could grow anymore and they said they doubt it and I would have to be very unlucky if my embryo's attached to the polyp instead of my lining!  Still only 2 follies on my left and not looking that big but they are going ahead with egg collection on Wednesday with my other follies, really hope they have at least a few eggs in there if not more    So HCG injection tonight!

Much love
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## GAIL M

Hi Girls,

Sorry for butting in  

Imogen - keeping everything crossed for you and hoping you had just tested too early  

Babywhisper - congratulations to you - have a happy and healthy pregnancy  

Good luck to everyone else where ever you are in your tx,   

Luv
Gail x


----------



## pixiecat

Hello everyone
I hope I can join you as we are just about to dip into this madness for one last time. As you can see from my signature,this will be my 6th fresh cycle and we have 2 yr old twins from our 4th attempt. 
After the twins I swore I would never do this again but here we are ready to go again. Not too hopeful as I am not as young as I used to be and have autoimmine issues and high fsh!!!! But hopefully this last time will get it out of my system once and for all.
I have just stared taking the pill and waiting for the clinic to call for a pre cycle scan appointment,if all goes well should be starting to stim just after easter.

Looking forward to getting to know you all and seeing lots of bfp's in the weeks to come.


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Spangle-Hope you are ok and resting, how you getting on with the lovely   bombs?!  My first one in a while!

Suzy-Hope you are ok and your lovely blast is snuggling in.  

Imogen-Hope you are ok, when is test day?   

Succotash-How are you, hope you are feeling much better now.  

Hun-Really hope Henry is much much better.  

Hi to everyone else, still feeling a little woozy from E/C....
We got 13 eggs!!!    I can't believe it, never had that many before on any of our previous cycles! Don't know the quality, have got to phone tomorrow afternoon to see how many have fertilised!!   Pooping myself about it! Also they did say my lining was a little bit thick!?   Do you think this could cause problems?   I did ask them if being a bit thick was ok and they shrugged their shoulders and said should be okay!  Very worried now! I know they like it about 10mm, on my last scan it was 12mm in places and 14mm in other places! Please put my mind at rest.....

Much love
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Hun

ST - Well done on all those eggies...mother hen yourself!! Thick lining doesn't sound too problematic to me I thought if it was too thin it was a prob...

Pixie - welcome to the thread and good luck. 

Hi to Imogen Spangle and Suzy our 2 wwers!

Love to all

Hun xx


----------



## spangle

Hello  ,

Scruffyted-   Wow what fab news I am so pleased for you. Rest and take things easy- I know it is so not easy especially with a no doubt rather curious son.  Have been thinking about you all day and am waiting to pick up your next news. I hope tonight you get a good nights sleep, I find it a strange night as everything is about to start-the phonecalls etc. It's an empty night I find, make the most of feeling sleepy. I have sedation, in the early days of dd it was GA. I have 3 lots of 400 pessaries to do a day !! First time it has been three ! Consultant also prefers bum only at night ! I also had gestone injection after egg collection and  have got to go back on Friday for another.
Can't believe it today has been easier but dd is being a bit of  a rascal at the moment- How hard is it to keep stress levels down !! Have got everything crossed for you. Please try not to worry about lining I am sure they would have said if there was any cause for concern. 

Hun- Hope Henry is getting better.

Imogen/Suzy- How are you doing ? I find first week easiest as no chance of af   coming, after that I hate the knicker check and constant hope the old witch stays away- people must think I have cystitis !

Pixiecat- Hello and welcome. How old are your twins? My dd is nearly four ! It is scary how quickly the time goes.

Take care everyone,

love

spangle


----------



## Dixie

Hello everyone, I know I haven't posted on here in a while but I do check in on this thread every couple of days to see how everone is doing.  I was going to come back this month as a cycler, as February was our 6th and last try at IUI before going back to proper IVF/ICSI.  I didn't want to post before that as we were just doing unmedicated IUI and I didn't really feel like a real cycler.  Well the 6th time worked and just had my first scan today, one tiny bean with a strong heartbeat measuring right on spot for his/her dates!   I am so excited but was still apprehensive after the MC last year so I wanted to wait to post the news until we had the first scan.  So far so good !


Scruffyted-  Fabulous news, I never got more than 9 eggs, I am so pleased for you! Rest up and take things easy for the embie transfer! 

Spangle- Wow, sounds like your embies are top quality, All the best for your 2WW, keep positive! 


Hun- Hope Henry is getting better.

Imogen/Suzy- How are you doing ? All the best for your testing! 

Imogen-don't test early! I did it this time on day 9 too and got a negative, I was really bummed but then got a positive 3 days later on day 12 when AF didn't show up, so don't give up! 

Succotash, It is very hard hunny after a MC, I know.  But all I can say is it gets easier with time.  Just keep your eye on the positive result which will come of all this!!!  It will happen!!  All my best!

Pixiecat- Hello and good luck with your cycle!

Betty- Congratulations!

Babywhisper, Many congratulation!  I am so happy for you!  It looks like we both have very similar due dates!  Mia is so beautiful, love her picture!

Much love and babydust to everyone, Dixie


----------



## Hun

Dixie - what fantastic news!!! I was wondering the other day where you were at.....and now I know  baking a bun!!!
Fab news
Hun xxx


----------



## pixiecat

Hi Dixie
Congratulations on your BFP   .How exciting for you!!!

My two are nearly 3 and I can't believe that they are not little babies any more, I am not sure of if it gets harder or easier but it is definately more fun now


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Dixie-Hi I have often wondered how you were getting on with IUI-I told you it would work, wonderful wonderful news, so pleased for you, many congratulations.   

Pixie-Hi and welcome to this thread, hope all your dreams come true. My DS is nearly 4 as is Spangle's DD and like us all on here would dearly love a sibling.  

Spangle-Thank you for thinking of me   hope you aren't going to mad in the 2ww!  

Hi to everyone else.
We had the call to say out of 13eggs, 7 had fertilised, which is good but was hoping for a couple more, got to phone back tomorrow to see how they are doing.   I did mention my thick lining and the nurse said they like to see it at 10mm and mine is 15mm, the Consultant has written on my notes to still go ahead with E/T (if we get that far) but any higher and they wouldn't put them back! Why?? I thought it was good to have a thick lining, what could the implications be for a thicker lining (nurse didn't know  ) and I am on 2 progesterone botty bombs, which I understood helped thicken the lining, maybe I am wrong and if not surely they should reduce it to 1? Sorry to waffle just very worried.

Much love
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Dixie

Hi everyone!
Scruffyted, Wow seven fertilized is great!  Hope the seven little ones are doing well today when you check in on them!  I wouldn't worry about your lining thickness, I would think the thicker the better.  The progesterone helps counteract the really high estrogen levels that come with the egg stimulation and to help maintain the lining after implantation. Maybe your estrogen levels are a little high, but the progesterone will counteract that, so keep on booty bombing !  Are you having embie transfer on Saturday? All the best for your transfer and 2WW !

Pixiecat, wow 3 year old twins !  I have to say, DH and I did alot of thinking about the second one and we only have one. We love Caroline so much and can't imagine our lives without her so we decided to go for it again, can't be that much more work right !  All the best for your upcoming cycle!

Hun, Thanks, How are you and Henry doing, better?  Caroline has given me three horrible colds this year already!  She recovers very quickly after a day or two while her poor father and I are sick for weeks!  She then tries to get away with everything because she knows we not at the top of our game, cheeky monkey   

To everyone else hope you are all well and wishing you all tons of babydust! 
Love, Dixie


----------



## baby whisper

Dixie- i have just read the post congratulations that is fantastic news Hun yes we do have very close due dates thanks for the comment on Mia she's a little monkey at the moment and in to everything Caroline is beautiful to i also love the pic 

congrats once again

love bw xx


----------



## Imogen

Hi all,
Sorry have been AWOL but have been very down.  Am certain it has failed.  Will test on Sun but I just know. 
Regardless of outcome we have been feeling very upset at clinic making us go ahead even tho Dh had very bad virus during tx.  As you know his sperm count then proved to be non-existant.  Have complained to clinic and they've offered a free retest in 3 months (no darn good if we can't afford any more tx, and we can't).  Wrote to HFEA and they say that its a medical problem and they can't comment.  Apparantly there are NO standard guidlines that clinics have to follow, it is up to them - find this shocking. We would like a refund as we feel that our tx was doomed after Dh's virus.  Can anyone tell me if they had another sperm test done on their 2nd go?  (as ours was 3 years later we feel they should have tested it again, and defo after we told them about the virus).  would be grateful for your experience.
Sorry to be so down but it's how I feel  
love to all, Imogen.x.


----------



## scruffyted

Hi Girls

Pixie-Have just remembered Jules(cuthbert) has 4 year old twins as well and she is hoping to cycle again in the summer.

Dixie-thank you, my clinic confirmed what you said and the   bombs are to substain the lining not thicken it so that's reassuring.

Spangle, Suzy and Imogen-our 2ww hope you are all ok and sending lots of     

Imogen-We paid for my DH to have another test before we started this tx and it had gone down since we had DS-no wonder I wasn't falling naturally again! Really hope you get a BFP and you don't have to worry about it all.  

Succotash-hope you are ok, when is E/T?

Hi to Hun and everyone else (if I scroll down for names I'll loose the post-sorry   )

Well made the call and we have lost one embie, so we have 6 still going at the moment, got to phone again tomorrow to see how they are doing, we are hoping for blasts and for E/T to be on Monday    Although am feeling very negative about blasts and the stress waiting for the call's! Anyway spoke to one of the nurses at my clinic and she was very reassuring. She said they like it to be between 10-14mm and as mine is only 1mm over she sees no problem with it, she said they have to have a guide line just like FSH levels, great that's two things I'm not normal on then!! She said they don't know the implications of a thicker lining but it is better than being too thin. She said the   bombs are to substain the lining, like Dixie said, not thicken it, so that's reassuring and I feel better for talking to them.  

Much love 
Scruffyted xxxx


----------



## Succotash

Hi all,

Spangle - I'm so glad to hear that you've had such a successful cycle and that your little triumvirate have expedited their mission and are back at HQ.  Thoughts are with you on the 2ww   .

Suzy - Great news about your transfer but sorry to read about the thrush again.    

Betty  - Fantastic news on your scan.     It's only natural to worry a little in this process as we have so much knowledge and it's not always a good thing.  Hope you remain peaceful and calm until your next milestone.  

Pixiecat - Hello to you and welcome.  This is such a lovely group.

Hun - Poor little Henry.  I echo what you say about illness and tx except in our house it's me who's been suffering.  I reckon DS got all my antibodies when I b/f him for a year.  Am tempted to paint a large cross on the door.   

Dixie - What great news and what a brilliant result.  Here's to a trouble free 8 months.   

Scruffyted - Well, you've done really well with your crop of eggs and embies.         So glad to read that the lining is not an issue now.  Phew.  I do think sometimes doctor's don't realise how much we hook onto what they say to us.  Sometimes it would be better for them to just say nothing.  Don't they realise we stress over every word.     Fingers crossed for your little army of 6.  When will the clinic make a decision?  I can't imagine the waiting between calls, it must be agonising and very difficult to think or do anything else in between.  Now, if the clinics had CCTV between the petri dish and your PC you could sit and watch what was happening........  


Imogen - So sorry to hear that you are feeling so down.  As for the clinic, I don't really know much about that side of things but I do know that our clinic do a routine SA at every 'big' consult ie, where there has been a big gap between tx.  My DH had to do one even though his dx is azoospermia (long story but, simply, it's 'unexplained' and his uro said his fertilitly could come back at any time)  All DH's sperm is frozen.  I can really understand your anger.  
        Are you saying that you think the clinic should have checked his semen before you got to EC as you'd already told them he was suffering from a virus, ergo sperm production may be affected?  Really difficult one given you had so much invested in it.  A free SA doesn't really compensate.  It may be worthwhile putting your concerns/complaint in writing as that then may force them to deal with the issue and at the very least give you an explanaition.  The clinic should have a Complaints procedure.  Hope you can resolve it.   

Just when I get up and running again, I get struck down by an illness I last had when I was 8 - tonsillitis.     Am now on a/bs 4x/d in addition to everything else.  I can confirm that getting a childhood illness as an adult is very unpleasant, especially when your GP says that if the a/bs don't work then you've probably got glandular fever but not to worry that you'll be over it in 4 weeks or so.        I and my chipmunk face and body-builder neck left the surgery with a definite tremble in the lower lip.  Thankfully, a/bs have worked and very quickly too.  Chipmunkness has gone and neck is nice and slim again.  I was consequently 2 days late having my scan and much to my surprise my lining was 10.5mm today.  Transfer will be either Thursday or Saturday.  It feels as though this FET has been going on forever so it will be great to reach some kind of ending.

Love Succotash


----------



## Hun

Hi Girls

Hope you are all well. Friday again (phew). Just had a nice glass of SauvBlanc and now feeling better about the world. Have been feeling really down about this huge wait to cycle again - it feels like everyones going for it again apart from me. Damn diary! I might go and pick up my pills this month though, in prepartation for starting them begining May (unlikely unless workshop in Chicago gets cancelled as its the week that ET would fall) or begining June (more likely as absolutely refusing to accept any meeting request in July    otherwise this will never happen......)

Imogen - I am sorry you are feeling down. I know what you mean about having a feeling deep down that it hasn't worked, as its how I felt last cycle. In fact as I came out of theatre after having 2 blasts put back, I burst into tears (v unusual for me as I'm a real stiff upper lip kind of girl), was whisked off to a side ward, offered tea, tissues and painkillers etc. Irrational maybe, but I just had a feeling very very deep inside that this was not to be the one. However it really isn't over til the fat lady sings   . When are you going to test? Re your question about SA - we had one done with our local GP before restarting tx. Mainly because I am paranoid that about DHs age have some effect on his sperm quality - (all these slightly wizzened old sperm with zimmer frames), he always has the last laugh as they have all been pretty good so far  . I guess its a pretty difficult decision for you what to do next if this is a BFN for you - the clinic probably should have suggested a SA prior to starting tx - but hindsight is a wonderful thing......But I'd explore it fully at any follow up appointment and see if you can get them to accept partial responsibilty for their poor preparation....at least that puts you in a better postion for bargaining.

ST - Fantastic news about your 6 littleraysofhope. Hoping you get a couple of lovely blasts. The waiting every day is excuciating (worse than the 2ww for me!!) so you are in my thoughts. Have a nice glass of wine.

Succotash - Great to hear from you again - have to admit that I didn't realise you were so close to being on the 2ww from your FET. Keeping everything crossed for you. Your post made me   about the CCTV - i just had this vision of the guys in white coats getting it all set up - me at home settling down to watch my embies with a large box of chocs for company, then them shutting the incubator and the TV screen at home going black.....       Sorry just my slightly weird sense of humour    Hope you are feeling better soon - sounds like the a/b are working - you def don't want glandular fever 

Spangle and Suzy hope your 2wws are going OK - when are your test dates - there are so many cycle going on I think we need a list again to keep track!

Hi to pixiecat, betty, babywisper, gail, helena and everyone else I have no doubt forgotten...

Love to all Hun xxx


----------



## suzy

New home this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,53283.0.html


----------

